# The Sweet Hunny Bee Drivel....



## OutFishHim (Sep 13, 2010)

There are so many quotes I needed to address in the last one!


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> There are so many quotes I needed to address in the last one!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


>



That's a lot better than what I had


----------



## baldfish (Sep 13, 2010)

you beat me to


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

oh lawd


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh lawd



Hey Snowybabe!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

SGG answer to your text................. always!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Hey Snowybabe!!



Hey Benji   How you be?


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Benji   How you be?



Enjoying my day off. Just trying to figure out what I'm cooking tonight.

How have you been?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh lawd



Howdy snowy



Jeff C. said:


>



Howdy JeffC ya ready to cut my grass


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> SGG answer to your text................. always!





I got lost. Had to ask OFH for directions.


----------



## baldfish (Sep 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> you beat me to



The Bald drivel will have to wait  the Lady got it started first



SnowHunter said:


> oh lawd





Keebs said:


> Snowy , Keebs
> 
> 
> SGG answer to your text................. always!



Snowy ,Keebs biggrin


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Enjoying my day off. Just trying to figure out what I'm cooking tonight.
> 
> How have you been?



Been good  Busy moving hay, and fixing fence, and cutting down trees and weedeating the perimeter property fence, etc, etc etc  

Tryin to find time to dial in the bow


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy snowy
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy JeffC ya ready to cut my grass


Hey Hankus 


baldfish said:


> The Bald drivel will have to wait  the Lady got it started first



Heeeeeeeeey Charlie 

KeebSista  OFHSista  SGGSista


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



 Mernin Jeff


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Been good  Busy moving hay, and fixing fence, and cutting down trees and weedeating the perimeter property fence, etc, etc etc
> 
> Tryin to find time to dial in the bow



I got a couple of rifles I need to get sighted in myself. Might do that in the morning.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I got a couple of rifles I need to get sighted in myself. Might do that in the morning.



Aint even got a rifle for me


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Hankus
> 
> 
> Heeeeeeeeey Charlie
> ...



Hey


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Aint even got a rifle for me



I just got these two a few weeks ago. Swapped the scopes on them. Got to get the 243 set up for the wife and daughter to hunt with. Got my step dads Remington 700 that I put a Leupold on. Should be an awesome set up


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I just got these two a few weeks ago. Swapped the scopes on them. Got to get the 243 set up for the wife and daughter to hunt with. Got my step dads Remington 700 that I put a Leupold on. Should be an awesome set up



Oh yeah, love me a Rem700 

Alright, gotta go help get the tire off the tractor and get work started for the day, yall have a goodun


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I got lost. Had to ask OFH for directions.






baldfish said:


> The Bald drivel will have to wait  the Lady got it started first
> Snowy ,Keebs biggrin


HELLOOoooooo my B, B & B Bro!!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Been good  Busy  cutting down trees


Save a chainsaw, use a chain & 4wd!   That was my day yesterday!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> There are so many quotes I needed to address in the last one!



Man I been gone too long.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Man I been gone too long.



Yeah you have!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I got lost. Had to ask OFH for directions.



How did that work out for you?



SnowHunter said:


> Hey KeebSista  OFHSista  SGGSista



Hey Chickensinthelivingroomsista!



Sterlo58 said:


> Man I been gone too long.



Hello Neil, Neal, but not Kneel!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy snowy
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy JeffC ya ready to cut my grass



I reckon......can I light the grill for I start???



SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Jeff



Mernin' Ms Snowy!!!! 


Mornin' to all!!! It feels great out here this mornin'


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon......can I light the grill for I start???
> Mernin' Ms Snowy!!!!
> Mornin' to all!!! It feels great out here this mornin'



 You HAD to pic that avatar, dinnya?!?!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2010)

Does a bee farm produce sweet milk?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You HAD to pic that avatar, dinnya?!?!



I couldn't find the one I wanted....this un'll have to do for now!!! That was last Christmas for dinner....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 13, 2010)

Mornin Yall' .  This work crap is really starting to annoy me.  Is it time to go back to the woods yet?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does a bee farm produce sweet milk?



Its bitter and sour and really is only suitable for babies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> There are so many quotes I needed to address in the last one!


 
Hunny Bees??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I couldn't find the one I wanted....this un'll have to do for now!!! That was last Christmas for dinner....


You know my weakness for skrimps!! 



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin Yall' .  This work crap is really starting to annoy me.  Is it time to go back to the woods yet?


Come'on OCTOBER!!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Its bitter and sour and really is only suitable for babies.


uuuhhh, heybaby.............  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hunny Bees??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Its bitter and sour and really is only suitable for babies.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Man I been gone too long.


 
Seen where ya was playin wid yer nife 



Jeff C. said:


> I reckon......can I light the grill for I start???



 Sounds like a winner to me  



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin Yall' .  This work crap is really starting to annoy me.  Is it time to go back to the woods yet?



I be goin back this evenin 

But I'm cuttin trails 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hunny Bees??



Mebbe  I sure hope so


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I be goin back this evenin
> 
> But I'm cuttin trails



Yep....that is what sucks about living in Atlanta....inside 285.  Its impossible for me to get somewhere to hunt in the evenings during the week.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yep....that is what sucks about living in Atlanta....inside 285.  Its impossible for me to get somewhere to hunt in the evenings during the week.



Location location location, I'm 15 min from my house to where I park at the huntin spot


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sounds like a winner to me



You just stand-by with the water hose.....no naps 



jsullivan03 said:


> Yep....that is what sucks about living in Atlanta....inside 285.  Its impossible for me to get somewhere to hunt in the evenings during the week.



Just hunt some of that PUBLIC land right around your house


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2010)

Gotta a couple BIG pecan limbs to go cut up.....think I'll pop-up the tent and Scotch Guard it too. 

Gettin' ready!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 13, 2010)

I tired,ready for bed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe  I sure hope so


 
So will any of these Hunny Bees show up at the FPG?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Just hunt some of that PUBLIC land right around your house



There is a decent sized track of woods that is behind my apartment that I have been tempted to sit in.  I have seen coyotes back there.  I figure if anything I can get some live target practice in and mebbe have a deer come by if I'm lucky.  Just ain't sure how I would explain to my neighbors why I am dragging a deer thru my breezeway to my truck .


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So will any of these Hunny Bees show up at the FPG?



I aint bringin none of mine must be bringing yourn


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I aint bringin none of mine must be bringing yourn


 
Nope, I was hopin for,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,errr........


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, I was hopin for,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,errr........



last I heard Quack was bringin in the local talent so I rekon we will have to see what he scrape up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> last I heard Quack was bringin in the local talent so I rekon we will have to see what he scrape up


 
There's that many Waffle Houses around his place???


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's that many Waffle Houses around his place???



I rekon so cause thats what I heard. I sure hope WJ dont hear they restocked the datin pool round there or he will have taken the cream of the crop before the rest of us get a chance


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Boo-ya


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Boo-ya




~~Listen~~ just you comin in here with that avatar is quiet enough, you don't have to use the sound effects too!! 
 hi!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~~Listen~~ just you comin in here with that avatar is quiet enough, you don't have to use the sound effects too!!
> hi!





I can change it for you if you like.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I can change it for you if you like.



Naaahhh, kinda gettin used to it now..............


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Naaahhh, kinda gettin used to it now..............





Are you sure? It will be no trouble at all to change it for you.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Are you sure? It will be no trouble at all to change it for you.



Your willingness to change your avatar makes me wonder if you have one even worse you're going to use.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Your willingness to change your avatar makes me wonder if you have one even worse you're going to use.



I am kinder and gentler than I used to be. Much more thoughtful of my fellow members feelins`...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Are you sure? It will be no trouble at all to change it for you.


Naah, to be honest, it kinda "fits" you! 



Bubbette said:


> Your willingness to change your avatar makes me wonder if you have one even worse you're going to use.


We are thinking the same thing!! 



Nicodemus said:


> I am kinder and gentler than I used to be. Much more thoughtful of my fellow members feelins`...


 good pain pills, huh?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Naah, to be honest, it kinda "fits" you!
> 
> 
> We are thinking the same thing!!
> ...






Won`t get them for two more weeks...


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> good pain pills, huh?



thats what i was gunna say


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

slip said:


> thats what i was gunna say



   I need for to come down here and help me for a month or two.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2010)

home from work with a Long John Silver's "3 piece and more" fish dinner. After reading the new drivel thread title, i'm not very hungry anymore....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Won`t get them for two more weeks...


 No way!!   Put Wander on it, she'll get ya fixed up, they shouldn't make you suffer like that!! 



slip said:


> thats what i was gunna say






Nicodemus said:


> I need for to come down here and help me for a month or two.



 I think that would be a great idea, and I'm sure his Mom could work it in his curriculum for it to be a schooling experience!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No way!!   Put Wander on it, she'll get ya fixed up, they shouldn't make you suffer like that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Remember that sayin` I posted a few weeks ago, "the more I....." ?    I can deal with this till surgery.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nick, i could eat that avatar of yours. Bettern fried chicken.
 Work time is close. Gotta scatter.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Remember that sayin` I posted a few weeks ago, "the more I....." ?    I can deal with this till surgery.



Bubbette, help me out with him here.............. it isn't good to push through some pain.......... right Bama???  Come'on you medicaledumacated peoples, speak up!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Nick, i could eat that avatar of yours. Bettern fried chicken.
> Work time is close. Gotta scatter.



Whoa.......... wanted to tell you 'bout the 7' rattler found over in Poulan over the weekend............. ohsnap, never mind...................


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No way!!   Put Wander on it, she'll get ya fixed up, they shouldn't make you suffer like that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhhhh....
...errrrr





hogtrap44 said:


> Nick, i could eat that avatar of yours. Bettern fried chicken.
> Work time is close. Gotta scatter.



later HT.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

keebs said:


> whoa.......... Wanted to tell you 'bout the 7' rattler found over in poulan over the weekend............. Ohsnap, never mind................... :d






what???????


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

slip said:


> uhhhh....
> ...errrrr
> 
> 
> ...


 you couldn't find a better teacher of things gone by............ call it an extended history lesson.......... 




Nicodemus said:


> what???????


It was on channel 10 this morning.............
http://www.walb.com/global/Category...Id=5105931&topVideoCatNo=15000&autoStart=true


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2010)

okay, i'm gonna take a nap and skip snake chat.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm gonna take a nap.



 what's new??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 13, 2010)

Howdy y'all!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy y'all!!!



Hey G'Bellesewingsista - - question? for ya............ what is that in your avatar??


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Bubbette, help me out with him here.............. it isn't good to push through some pain.......... right Bama???  Come'on you medicaledumacated peoples, speak up!!



Knowin' Nic, I can see why his doc didn't give him pain meds until surgery. If Nic's knee doesn't hurt, then he's gonna do things he shouldn't and possibly cause more damage. If his knee hurts, then he's more likely to take it easy.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Knowin' Nic, I can see why his doc didn't give him pain meds until surgery. If Nic's knee doesn't hurt, then he's gonna do things he shouldn't and possibly cause more damage. If his knee hurts, then he's more likely to take it easy.



AAAaahhhhssoooo, yep, I can see that side of the argument when it is pointed out to me!!


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy y'all!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey G'Bellesewingsista - - question? for ya............ what is that in your avatar??




I asked her that last night, and she ignored me...



Bubbette said:


> Knowin' Nic, I can see why his doc didn't give him pain meds until surgery. If Nic's knee doesn't hurt, then he's gonna do things he shouldn't and possibly cause more damage. If his knee hurts, then he's more likely to take it easy.



Hey!!! Will you quit givin` my secrets away????  



Keebs said:


> AAAaahhhhssoooo, yep, I can see that side of the argument when it is pointed out to me!!





And just whose side are you on, Miss Keebs?????


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I asked her that last night, and she ignored me...
> Hey!!! Will you quit givin` my secrets away????
> And just whose side are you on, Miss Keebs?????



I thought I'd seen someone ask her that, but wasn't sure if she had answered............ I *DO* believe after a closer look it is an old timey sewing machine, but I'd like for her to clarify that for sure! 
Nicodemus, I am on the side that will get you well without further harm to yourself, THAT'S what side I am on!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought I'd seen someone ask her that, but wasn't sure if she had answered............ I *DO* believe after a closer look it is an old timey sewing machine, but I'd like for her to clarify that for sure!
> Nicodemus, I am on the side that will get you well without further harm to yourself, THAT'S what side I am on!!





Yes dear...


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!!! Will you quit givin` my secrets away????



Nope! It's the only way to make you behave so you'll get better.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes dear...


  



Bubbette said:


> Nope! It's the only way to make you behave so you'll get better.



 You know how he is, he'll behave *just enough* to not get in trouble...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You know how he is, he'll behave *just enough* to not get in trouble...............



Wish I could do that.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Ya`ll seen this?  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=568916


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I could do that.....


Oh heck naw, your *mischeviousness* literally seeps through you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 



Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll seen this?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=568916


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I can change it for you if you like.



heynickandevrybodyelsewhatyallbeendoing


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

Good supper planned for tonight. Hamburger steak with home made mushroom onion gravy, home made mashed taters, black eyed peas, sweet tea, and a big ole biscuits. Should be good!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heynickandevrybodyelsewhatyallbeendoing


enjoyingreadingwithouthurtingoureyesuntilyougothere! 



Benji314 said:


> Good supper planned for tonight. Hamburger steak with home made mushroom onion gravy, home made mashed taters, black eyed peas, sweet tea, and a big ole biscuits. Should be good!



you just............ that's just............. oh man, come cook for me!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2010)

afternoon all


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2010)

What up, Mike?
You too, Belle. I see you down there!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What up, Mike?
> You too, Belle. I see you down there!



Not much...trying to get some fishing in between all this dang work....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey G'Bellesewingsista - - question? for ya............ what is that in your avatar??



It's my great grandmother's sewing machine!! It's the front face plate. Isn't it pretty? 



slip said:


>



Hiya Slippers!



Nicodemus said:


> I asked her that last night, and she ignored me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't mean to ignore you. My sewing machine went on the blip (I have been assure by the lady at the sewing machine shop that it will be good as new by Thursday), so we decided to look at my great grandmother's. 50 years of oil and dust.



Keebs said:


> I thought I'd seen someone ask her that, but wasn't sure if she had answered............ I *DO* believe after a closer look it is an old timey sewing machine, but I'd like for her to clarify that for sure!
> Nicodemus, I am on the side that will get you well without further harm to yourself, THAT'S what side I am on!!



You're right!!!



I spent last night and the better part of this afternoon cleaning the thing. A billion Q-tips and half a bottle of rubbing alcohol later, I oiled her up and was excited to set her in motion. What Dani failed to realize was that not only was the dust, remnant thread, and oil 50 years old...so was the electrical. I plugged it in and turned the light on. It worked. I got excited. Very gently I pressed down on the pedal.....and I began to hear this crackling noise coming from the pedal under my foot. I cannot begin to tell you the words that came out of my mouth (as they will get me banned) as I began to smell electrical and yanked the cord out of the wall. 

So, it looks REALLY good....but now it works less than last night.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I spent last night and the better part of this afternoon cleaning the thing. A billion Q-tips and half a bottle of rubbing alcohol later, I oiled her up and was excited to set her in motion. What Dani failed to realize was that not only was the dust, remnant thread, and oil 50 years old...so was the electrical. I plugged it in and turned the light on. It worked. I got excited. Very gently I pressed down on the pedal.....and I began to hear this crackling noise coming from the pedal under my foot. I cannot begin to tell you the words that came out of my mouth (as they will get me banned) as I began to smell electrical and yanked the cord out of the wall.
> 
> So, it looks REALLY good....but now it works less than last night.



That is a shame...To make an item on something that old would be a true treasure....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> It's my great grandmother's sewing machine!! It's the front face plate. Isn't it pretty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get Nic to put a new power cord on it. Electrical cord that old has surely dry rotted so you probably have some shorting out going on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heynickandevrybodyelsewhatyallbeendoing


 
Somebody smack Seth...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Get Nic to put a new power cord on it. Electrical cord that old has surely dry rotted so you probably have some shorting out going on.



I figured that out when it went BZZZT!

Dani wasn't happy. Fortunately it's super old electrical and very basic, so I'll be able to do it myself. I just need the cord. I may be tempted to completely rework the electrical. I'm more worried about the poor little motor. I don't even want to know how much it'll cost to replace that if the motor went BZZZT.  

It looks like some of the cord has been replaced. It's a different color and still pliable. The black cord, though...not even duct tape is gonna fix that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Little Red?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HELLOOoooooo my B, B & B Bro!!!
> 
> 
> Save a chainsaw, use a chain & 4wd!   That was my day yesterday!!


 These can get cut with a hatchet, thank gawd 


OutFishHim said:


> How did that work out for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not anymore   


jmfauver said:


> afternoon all


Hey Mike 


Benji314 said:


> Good supper planned for tonight. Hamburger steak with home made mushroom onion gravy, home made mashed taters, black eyed peas, sweet tea, and a big ole biscuits. Should be good!


I'm one uppin you tonight, chocolate custard pie 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> It's my great grandmother's sewing machine!! It's the front face plate. Isn't it pretty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 that woulda made me mention unmentionables too


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Little Red?



Yessir?



SnowHunter said:


> These can get cut with a hatchet, thank gawd
> 
> Not anymore
> 
> ...



Oh, I mentioned several....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Yessir?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I mentioned several....





I would let a professional go over it. That sounds like a priceless antique.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I would let a professional go over it. That sounds like a priceless antique.


 
I don't know, this episode might trump Wanda's electric fence straddlin event... Dani's hair might look more like this before she gets done, cept it might still be red.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I would let a professional go over it. That sounds like a priceless antique.



It's really Mama's call. I haven't inherited it yet. Just stupidity on my part to not take into account the age of the wiring. Grrrr.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't know, this episode might trump Wanda's electric fence straddlin event... Dani's hair might look more like this before she gets done, cept it might still be red.



My hair looks like that but it's from pulling it out over this machine!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mike



Hey ya Snowy...How ya guys doing?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> My hair looks like that but it's from pulling it out over this machine!


 
That statement is useless without pics.

We need an acronym for that phrase, it's such a pain to type out.

TSIUWP


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't know, this episode might trump Wanda's electric fence straddlin event... Dani's hair might look more like this before she gets done, cept it might still be red.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey ya Snowy...How ya guys doing?



We great!!!  Life is good  

Things goin well down yonder?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We great!!!  Life is good
> 
> Things goin well down yonder?



Other then working too much,but so long as I got FPG off I don't care.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Other then working too much,but so long as I got FPG off I don't care.....



I hear ya. We'll be there Fri night now, since Na took off work so   Prolly get there round supper time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I hear ya. We'll be there Fri night now, since Na took off work so   Prolly get there round supper time.


 
That means by at least midnight..


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I hear ya. We'll be there Fri night now, since Na took off work so   Prolly get there round supper time.



Cool...I already got the glow sticks....


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That means by at least midnight..



 good point 

Evenin Bro


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Cool...I already got the glow sticks....



be prepared for the kids to tackle you then


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That means by at least midnight..




...Atleast she said prolly...Besides I don't care so long as She NA and the kids get there safe along with everyone else who is coming


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> be prepared for the kids to tackle you then



That is one tackle I cannot wait for


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good point
> 
> Evenin Bro


 
Hey Sis, can't wait to see ya again. We've got some picture takin to make up for. We didn't do it last time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

Little slow tonite ain't it


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis, can't wait to see ya again. We've got some picture takin to make up for. We didn't do it last time.


Yup, we sure do  I'm havin SpitBro withdrawls 


rhbama3 said:


>


Hey Wingman 


Hankus said:


> Little slow tonite ain't it


Just a lil


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

They'll _NEVER_ find me here, I got the best hiding spot ever


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> They'll _NEVER_ find me here, I got the best hiding spot ever
> 
> View attachment 556248


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> They'll _NEVER_ find me here, I got the best hiding spot ever
> 
> View attachment 556248



what did u do to that poor chickin snowy


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what did u do to that poor chickin snowy



I give her food and water and treats and she hides from me  Poor girl gets too much Roo attention


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> They'll _NEVER_ find me here, I got the best hiding spot ever
> 
> View attachment 556248





Is that one of your New Hamp Reds?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I give her food and water and treats and she hides from me  Poor girl gets too much Roo attention



chickin an dumplins on the menu anytime soon


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Is that one of your New Hamp Reds?


Yup  I think she's one of the good layers... gotta get some food coloring to be sure though  



Seth carter said:


> chickin an dumplins on the menu anytime soon


nooooo


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Little Red?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 13, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M_bvT-DGcWw?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M_bvT-DGcWw?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

Seth, you're too young to be listenin to that..


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Little Red?



Yes?????


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seth, you're too young to be listenin to that..



pink floyd is awsome


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> pink floyd is awsome


 
You oughta try listening to it,,,,,,,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,,,,,nevermind...


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You oughta try listening to it,,,,,,,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,,,,,nevermind...



what


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 13, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f-QkoNF4dY8?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f-QkoNF4dY8?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You oughta try listening to it  STONED!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,,,,,nevermind...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Yes?????





Just checkin`.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just checkin`.



nick


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seth, you're too young to be listenin to that..



For real!
Okay, Seth. Your assignment tonight is t watch the following video and write an essay of why it rocks!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JbSGMRZsN4Q?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JbSGMRZsN4Q?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> For real!
> Okay, Seth. Your assignment tonight is t watch the following video and write an essay of why it rocks!
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JbSGMRZsN4Q?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JbSGMRZsN4Q?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


y


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just checkin`.



Fer what??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Fer what??





Quit bein` so curious! Just checkin`...


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2010)

holy cow 5 mins to load a page


is it just me?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I hear ya. We'll be there Fri night now, since Na took off work so   Prolly get there round supper time.






SnowHunter said:


> Poor girl gets too much Roo attention






Miguel Cervantes said:


> You oughta try listening to it Stoned!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,,,,,nevermind...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





slip said:


>





Sorry, BUT it's true . . .  my "friend" told me so . . .


Outta here friends, have a "helloooo, helloooo, is there anybody out there" . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

slip said:


> holy cow 5 mins to load a page
> 
> 
> is it just me?





Same problem for me too. I like that avatar, Slip!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



 


woohoo 2 scratch chocolate custard  pies in the oven


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> woohoo 2 scratch chocolate custard pies in the oven


 
What time will they be ready?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

slip said:


> holy cow 5 mins to load a page
> 
> 
> is it just me?



nope same here


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2010)

slip said:


> holy cow 5 mins to load a page
> 
> 
> is it just me?


Takin forever here too!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Outta here friends, have a "helloooo, helloooo, is there anybody out there" . . .


Just not if you can here me !!.........Is there anyone home!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What time will they be ready?



shortly


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Hey Mitch 

 for my TagSista!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh lawd, Aimee put in Army of Darkness


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Same problem for me too. I like that avatar, Slip!!






SnowHunter said:


> woohoo 2 scratch chocolate custard  pies in the oven





Miguel Cervantes said:


> What time will they be ready?


You're already too late!!.....I'm halfway there!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Forum just speeded back up for me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch
> 
> for my TagSista!!!


Hey Snowy!!

She is working on pics from yesterday....Tucker, and all of the other dogs!!........Message delivered!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You know how he is, he'll behave *just enough* to not get in trouble...............





Jeff C. said:


> Wish I could do that.....



me too  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just not if you can here me !!.........Is there anyone home!!



I hear ya but aint nobody here but me n the chickens


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Forum just speeded back up for me.


 
Yep, I was about to throw the puter off of the back deck...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, I was about to throw the puter off of the back deck...





Mine has done this about this time, for the last few days now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Forum just speeded back up for me.


So you went in the back room, and flipped the switch didn't ya!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Forum just speeded back up for me.


Same here 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> She is working on pics from yesterday....Tucker, and all of the other dogs!!........Message delivered!!



Oh, I can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh lawd, Aimee put in Army of Darkness



Army of Darkness rawks!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I hear ya but aint nobody here but me n the chickens


Well if you had some of that wacky weed maybe you could understand what they are sayin!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well if you had some of that wacky weed maybe you could understand what they are sayin!!



mebbe I jus need more ICE but I aint sure it would help with this crowd  

well gots a long day tomorow so I'm  to


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Forum just speeded back up for me.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, I was about to throw the puter off of the back deck...



yep and yep...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2010)

Evenin' Folks!!!

Tent is set up, all the parts there......daughter was last one to use it. Scotch Guard it tomorrow.

New Canopy set up.

2 eye burner retrofitted for propane, lit and working.

Lantern working....needs new mantles.

Trying to put a Menu together....

Checking off the list as I go.

I'll have everything but the Kitchen Sink for it's over with......But RUTT will have that!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So you went in the back room, and flipped the switch didn't ya!!





Shhhh!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Army of Darkness rawks!!!!



Its a good movie.. but I gotta be in a certain mood to watch it


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Folks!!!
> 
> Tent is set up, all the parts there......daughter was last one to use it. Scotch Guard it tomorrow.
> 
> ...


So Jeff how do you feel about heading up the menu for Saturday FPG Lunch???........I need a volunteer bad!!........Oh yeah I got the sink took care of!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Folks!!!


 Howdy



Jeff C. said:


> Tent is set up, all the parts there......daughter was last one to use it. Scotch Guard it tomorrow.


Don't forget the seam sealer.



Jeff C. said:


> New Canopy set up.


Is it big enough for 50 folks and their chairs?



Jeff C. said:


> 2 eye burner retrofitted for propane, lit and working.


 The burners or you?



Jeff C. said:


> Lantern working....needs new mantles.


Don't forget spares.



Jeff C. said:


> Trying to put a Menu together....


Beer check, more beer check, a little more beer check.



Jeff C. said:


> Checking off the list as I go.
> 
> I'll have everything but the Kitchen Sink for it's over with......But RUTT will have that!!!


 And then some.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Folks!!!
> 
> Tent is set up, all the parts there......daughter was last one to use it. Scotch Guard it tomorrow.
> 
> ...



if he doesn't, I will. 
 A lot of people remember to bring a steak and potato but forget all the stuff to put on it!
Don't forget spices, butter, water carriers, paper towels, garbage bags, plan out snacks, chairs, tarps, folding table, inflatable mattresses, air pumps.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Folks!!!
> 
> Tent is set up, all the parts there......daughter was last one to use it. Scotch Guard it tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're all set Jeff  I was just tellin Na I gotta get things started for us for FPG. Course, I don't remember where the camping boxes are


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> if he doesn't, I will.
> A lot of people remember to bring a steak and potato but forget all the stuff to put on it!
> Don't forget spices, butter, water carriers, paper towels, garbage bags, plan out snacks, chairs, tarps, folding table, inflatable mattresses, air pumps.


 
If he's bringing his wife he needs to remember the "scent-lok" blanket too..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Shhhh!!


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2010)

holy cow yall building your own little army out there?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

slip said:


> holy cow yall building your own little army out there?



Naw that's at WAR.......... this is just the primitive bunch  
Evenin folks, run the chainsaw afterall to get those tree's cut up & moved, dang chain jumped off with just 3 to go out of 8!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Naw that's at WAR.......... this is just the primitive bunch
> Evenin folks, run the chainsaw afterall to get those tree's cut up & moved, dang chain jumped off with just 3 to go out of 8!



I don't care which one it is. I bring the same stuff either way!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So Jeff how do you feel about heading up the menu for Saturday FPG Lunch???........I need a volunteer bad!!........Oh yeah I got the sink took care of!!


Well I didn't mean to run everybody off with that one!!........Anybody want to take on this??...........Pulleeeze


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2010)

What in the sam hill is going on in here?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So Jeff how do you feel about heading up the menu for Saturday FPG Lunch???........I need a volunteer bad!!........Oh yeah I got the sink took care of!!



Well....what all is involved in that particular role???



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy
> 
> 
> Don't forget the seam sealer.
> ...



Now I'm confused.....



rhbama3 said:


> if he doesn't, I will.
> A lot of people remember to bring a steak and potato but forget all the stuff to put on it!
> Don't forget spices, butter, water carriers, paper towels, garbage bags, plan out snacks, chairs, tarps, folding table, inflatable mattresses, air pumps.



I gotta have all that too



SnowHunter said:


> Sounds like you're all set Jeff  I was just tellin Na I gotta get things started for us for FPG. Course, I don't remember where the camping boxes are



Actually just gettin' started....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> If he's bringing his wife he needs to remember the "scent-lok" blanket too..



I got BEANS planned for Saturday night....I'LL prolly be walking off into the darkness purty often


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't care which one it is. I bring the same stuff either way!



Along wiff your *Mad Shucking Skillz*!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well I didn't mean to run everybody off with that one!!........Anybody want to take on this??...........Pulleeeze


 


BBQBOSS said:


> Heck yeah Rutt, I'll take care of it.


 
That was quick..


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 13, 2010)

Evenin y'all. I'd like to introduce my best friend's son..thejoop. He's a great kid..he hunts and fishes...works as a mechanic at a dodge dealership...very proud of him. 

Y'all give him the good ole woody's welcome.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....what all is involved in that particular role???


Just post a thread in the gatherings section asking who is bringing what for Saturday lunch, and keep up with it like I have done with the roll call thread!!.......Edit your post to include new additions!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was quick..



Awesome Matty, that'll be a great way to get the wifey involved!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Along wiff your *Mad Shucking Skillz*!!



You need to send Crackerdave a Keebogram to bring some of his pepper sauce again for the oysters. We blew thru both bottles he brought last time.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was quick..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin y'all. I'd like to introduce my best friend's son..thejoop. He's a great kid..he hunts and fishes...works as a mechanic at a dodge dealership...very proud of him.
> 
> Y'all give him the good ole woody's welcome.



*PerK* Dodge mechanic?!?!? KEWL, brang him on in here!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You need to send Crackerdave a Keebogram to bring some of his pepper sauce again for the oysters. We blew thru both bottles he brought last time.


 
Man we sure could have used some of that pepper sauce on those fresh fried trout at DOG...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You need to send Crackerdave a Keebogram to bring some of his pepper sauce again for the oysters. We blew thru both bottles he brought last time.



We done talked........... he's gonna try to grab a couple bottles this time & I'm gonna fix some of my concoction that I put on them too!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *PerK* Dodge mechanic?!?!? KEWL, brang him on in here!!



Evenin keebs..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin keebs..



Hiya Sweet.......... I ran over to give him a big "how do" but didn't see his thread?!?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was quick..





Keebs said:


> Awesome Matty, that'll be a great way to get the wifey involved!!





BBQBOSS said:


>


You can do it!!........Seriously somebody Pulleezze!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just post a thread in the gatherings section asking who is bringing what for Saturday lunch, and keep up with it like I have done with the roll call thread!!.......Edit your post to include new additions!!




I'd be glad to handle it ....unless BOSS has got it.

However, I'll be out of town with little to no 'puter access on the 19th-22nd and again on the 30th-6th of Oct, don't know if that would be a problem or not???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You can do it!!........Seriously somebody Pulleezze!!


 
You're kind of cute when you're down on your knees beggin'!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Sweet.......... I ran over to give him a big "how do" but didn't see his thread?!?



He says he can't post yet...I told him he might have to wait 24 hours...Is that right?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll start a thread tomorrow... Dang do I have to do everything around here?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'll start a thread tomorrow... Dang do I have to do everything around here?!?!?



You da BOSS!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2010)

Wasssup joop????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'll start a thread tomorrow... Dang do I have to do everything around here?!?!?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'll start a thread tomorrow... Dang do I have to do everything around here?!?!?


Thanks!!



Jeff C. said:


> I'd be glad to handle it ....unless BOSS has got it.
> 
> However, I'll be out of town with little to no 'puter access on the 19th-22nd and again on the 30th-6th of Oct, don't know if that would be a problem or not???


If Boss don't get it tomorrow as promised........Go for it!!.....Hopefully he will have more puter access than you will!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're kind of cute when you're down on your knees beggin'!!!




Seriously folks I don't want to be the only one starting FPG threads over there!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wasssup joop????



He isn't able to post yet...but I'm on it.

Wassup Jeffro?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> He says he can't post yet...I told him he might have to wait 24 hours...Is that right?



Sometimes it takes a day or two, to get him in the system.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2010)

I may bring the big deep fryer and cook some fish..... That is if I can get some fish to cook....


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sometimes it takes a day or two, to get him in the system.



Thanks Nic...Like I said...he's a great kid...I vouch for him.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Naw that's at WAR.......... this is just the primitive bunch
> Evenin folks, run the chainsaw afterall to get those tree's cut up & moved, dang chain jumped off with just 3 to go out of 8!


Dang Sista, hate it for ya!  I still aint got nuts enough to run the chainsaw w/o Na there. I'd end up sawin a limb off meself or somethin 


Sweetwater said:


> Evenin y'all. I'd like to introduce my best friend's son..thejoop. He's a great kid..he hunts and fishes...works as a mechanic at a dodge dealership...very proud of him.
> 
> Y'all give him the good ole woody's welcome.


Welcome thejoop


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Seriously folks I don't want to be the only one starting FPG threads over there!!


 
Gettin one of these shindigs together is fun isn't it?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You need to send Crackerdave a Keebogram to bring some of his pepper sauce again for the oysters. We blew thru both bottles he brought last time.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man we sure could have used some of that pepper sauce on those fresh fried trout at DOG...


I think Dave is planning on bringing plenty this time!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)

alright I'm out for the night, yall have a goodun


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gettin one of these shindigs together is fun isn't it?


I don't mind doing the time, and effort!!........Just don't wan't folks to think I'm running roughshod over there!!


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2010)

Koda just chased a big ol doe out of the okra...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> He says he can't post yet...I told him he might have to wait 24 hours...Is that right?





Nicodemus said:


> Sometimes it takes a day or two, to get him in the system.


Can't you give it a "nudge" Nic?!?!



SnowHunter said:


> Dang Sista, hate it for ya!  I still aint got nuts enough to run the chainsaw w/o Na there. I'd end up sawin a limb off meself or somethin
> 
> Welcome thejoop


No, not good to do it by yourself, them thangs can be kinda tricky, the one I borrowed is bigger than one I've ever run before, gave my back a fit for a bit there!!

Ok, ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Can't you give it a "nudge" Nic?!?!
> 
> 
> No, not good to do it by yourself, them thangs can be kinda tricky, the one I borrowed is bigger than one I've ever run before, gave my back a fit for a bit there!!
> ...



That`s technical, and beyond my capabilities. They keep me around for my sweet disposition.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2010)

Time to scatter... like anti matter!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 13, 2010)

slip said:


> Koda just chased a big ol doe out of the okra...


Boy, ida done had her in the freezer.



Nicodemus said:


> That`s technical, and beyond my capabilities. They keep me around for my sweet disposition.


Hey Nick.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

Howdy HT!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time to scatter... like anti matter!!


Hi Mitch, By Mitch. Man, that sounds familiar. Hummm. Have a gooden.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy HT!!


What you been doing all day? Did the knees get well yet?


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Boy, ida done had her in the freezer.
> 
> Hey Nick.



im going to ask the land owner here pretty soon if i can take the cross bow back there..

but first i need to shoot it a whole bunch.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> What you been doing all day? Did the knees get well yet?




Not yet. It will start gettin well Sept 28th.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 14, 2010)

slip said:


> im going to ask the land owner here pretty soon if i can take the cross bow back there..
> 
> but first i need to shoot it a whole bunch.


Well i have two broadhead target blocks. You be welcome to one ifn ya come get it. They like new. The Yellowjacket i think is the best.



Nicodemus said:


> Not yet. It will start gettin well Sept 28th.


That's a good thing. Got to stalk up some hogs then.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> If Boss don't get it tomorrow as promised........Go for it!!.....Hopefully he will have more puter access than you will!!
> 
> ...



I gotcha......



Sweetwater said:


> He isn't able to post yet...but I'm on it.
> 
> Wassup Jeffro?




What's Happenin' Sweetwater???



BBQBOSS said:


> I may bring the big deep fryer and cook some fish..... That is if I can get some fish to cook....



I've got some in the freezer......lemme check and see how much though.




Nicodemus said:


> That`s technical, and beyond my capabilities. They keep me around for my sweet disposition.



  



hogtrap44 said:


> Boy, ida done had her in the freezer.







hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff.



Hey HT Imma a lil slow tonight


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotcha......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey ya Jeff, yeah me too. Ima all over the place tonight. Good subjects too.
 You still doing that good cooking?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 14, 2010)

Full day coming up, see ya'll later.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> If Boss don't get it tomorrow as promised........Go for it!!.....Hopefully he will have more puter access than you will!!
> 
> ...



I been trying to keep up with the donations ..


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 14, 2010)

Morning folks......It's gonna be a busy day again,so lets get the coffee going....


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

blah


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning folks......It's gonna be a busy day again,so lets get the coffee going....


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 14, 2010)

Mornin folks...y'all have a great day.


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 14, 2010)

*yawwwwnnnnn* 

*scratch, scratch*

 Mornin' folks............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

Oy~aahhchoo~ 'scuse me~~ desk loaded with paper work, ya'll have a good day, try to keep it to a dull roar!


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin folks...y'all have a great day.



X2. 


Gots ta work if'n yur gonna hunt! Birds - have a good mornin cause Iza commin to get ya this afternoon!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2010)

I jus drivilid by to say: Mornen


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 14, 2010)

Mornin' yall.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2010)

hey, hi, how are ya, what's up, what be goin on, what it be?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

Mernin Yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2010)

Mornin' Woodyites and Woodyettes...


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 14, 2010)

Just popping in for my quarterly visit...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> hey, hi, how are ya, what's up, what be goin on, what it be?


helllloooooo shuggums! 



SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall


Mernin farminsista! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Woodyites and Woodyettes...



 Chief...................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Just popping in for my quarterly visit...



That time again?!?!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That time again?!?!



Well you know, gotta follow the rules of my work release program and keep checking with with my probation officer


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Well you know, gotta follow the rules of my work release program and keep checking with with my probation officer



That ankle bracelet still giving you trouble??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Just popping in for my quarterly visit...



What's up fellow LSU fan!!!



Keebs said:


> helllloooooo shuggums!
> 
> 
> Mernin farminsista!
> ...



Mornin' Darlin'


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

Mornin'!!!

Talk about rotten! Just cleaned Remi's (my bunny) cage, and he rearranged his shavings and "told" me where to put his hay, food, and water bottle. Smart bunny; he knows where his stuff goes!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mornin'!!!
> 
> Talk about rotten! Just cleaned Remi's (my bunny) cage, and he rearranged his shavings and "told" me where to put his hay, food, and water bottle. Smart bunny; he knows where his stuff goes!



How many times does *HE* have to tell you how to do it??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How many times does *HE* have to tell you how to do it??



Apparently all of them. He seems to forget that *I'm* the one who set the cage up.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 14, 2010)

*Hey Georgia Belle*

I like wabbit stew


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Apparently all of them. He seems to forget that *I'm* the one who set the cage up.


I swear you need to video this & you'd have enough to get the beast running if not get a new one!! 



Comeaux said:


> I like wabbit stew



 Get in line, Joshie has been after G'belle about her Remi for a long time now!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2010)

My freakin internet is moving slower than a slug on ludes....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> I like wabbit stew



Hi, Comeaux. Missed you too. 



Keebs said:


> I swear you need to video this & you'd have enough to get the beast running if not get a new one!!
> 
> 
> 
> Get in line, Joshie has been after G'belle about her Remi for a long time now!!



I'm seriously gonna have to video some of these antics. You should see him "fluffing" his shavings. And I got him one of those bells with all the blocks on it that hang from the top of the cage. Since he can't be as vocal as the cat, anytime he wants attention, he rings his bell. In the middle of the night I wake up to "Ding..........ding-deedle-ing......ding.....dingdingding-deedle-ing-ding-ding-dingdingDING"


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My freakin internet is moving slower than a slug on ludes....


Dude..........Duuuuuuuuuuuuude....................ohnevermind.............



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hi, Comeaux. Missed you too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously gonna have to video some of these antics. You should see him "fluffing" his shavings. And I got him one of those bells with all the blocks on it that hang from the top of the cage. Since he can't be as vocal as the cat, anytime he wants attention, he rings his bell. In the middle of the night I wake up to "Ding..........ding-deedle-ing......ding.....dingdingding-deedle-ing-ding-ding-dingdingDING"



I'd have my water pistol emptied out on him every nite too!!!    (Effective tool to quieten a bird or make a cat stop an annoying habit too.............  )


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dude..........Duuuuuuuuuuuuude....................ohnevermind.............
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have my water pistol emptied out on him every nite too!!!    (Effective tool to quieten a bird or make a cat stop an annoying habit too.............  )





So is a 22. 

Mornin`...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dude..........Duuuuuuuuuuuuude....................ohnevermind.............
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have my water pistol emptied out on him every nite too!!!    (Effective tool to quieten a bird or make a cat stop an annoying habit too.............  )



Yeah, I tried that. Enforced the word "no", but it didn't work. See, he's an odd rabbit. Even the vet said so. When i took him in to get his nails trimmed, Remi just laid there, all relaxed. Most would be spazzing out. When he began to chew, I was told that bitter apple spray would work. Sprayed it on table and chair legs, any sort of furniture. Remi went behind me, lapped it up, and continued chewing. There is no deterring this little dude. The one thing he does understand is a term we used in training our dog, "Leave it". Whatever works.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> So is a 22.
> 
> Mornin`...


So you'd use that on Bo, huh??  




GeorgiaBelle said:


> Yeah, I tried that. Enforced the word "no", but it didn't work. See, he's an odd rabbit. Even the vet said so. When i took him in to get his nails trimmed, Remi just laid there, all relaxed. Most would be spazzing out. When he began to chew, I was told that bitter apple spray would work. Sprayed it on table and chair legs, any sort of furniture. Remi went behind me, lapped it up, and continued chewing. There is no deterring this little dude. The one thing he does understand is a term we used in training our dog, "Leave it". Whatever works.



 Yeah, ya gotta use what works!! 
He looks so "studious" in your avatar!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> So you'd use that on Bo, huh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bo is untrainable. He`s the most stubborn, hardheaded, and fractious dog I have ever owned. If I wasn`t  halfway attached to the varmint, I would stake him out back for coyote bait.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> So is a 22.
> 
> Mornin`...



Nick!  Be nice!



Keebs said:


> So you'd use that on Bo, huh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought a magazine about rabbits (they had an article about personality types....Remi fits none of them) and left it on the floor. Remi hopped along and decided it was good reading material. He would pick up a page and flip it, and do this over and over and over.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Bo is untrainable. He`s the most stubborn, hardheaded, and fractious dog I have ever owned. If I wasn`t  halfway attached to the varmint, I would stake him out back for coyote bait.




Untrainable.

Stubborn.

Hardheaded.

Fractious.




All words that describe Nicodemus.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Untrainable.
> 
> Stubborn.
> 
> ...






    Hope you are well!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Bo is untrainable. He`s the most stubborn, hardheaded, and fractious dog I have ever owned. If I wasn`t  halfway attached to the varmint, I would stake him out back for coyote bait.


Hhhhmmmm.......... sounds....................vaguely..................................  familiar!!! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Nick!  Be nice!
> I bought a magazine about rabbits (they had an article about personality types....Remi fits none of them) and left it on the floor. Remi hopped along and decided it was good reading material. He would pick up a page and flip it, and do this over and over and over.


 tooo cute! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Untrainable.
> Stubborn.
> Hardheaded.
> Fractious.
> All words that describe Nicodemus.


 Great Minds.............. 



Nicodemus said:


> Hope you are well!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hope you are well!



I am! I hope you are too.

I ain't seen you in forever; been working too much. All work and no play makes Dani a very grumpy Belle!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 14, 2010)

Howdy their neighbor.  What a beautiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmm.......... sounds....................vaguely..................................  familiar!!!
> 
> 
> tooo cute!
> ...




Mornin` Keebs. 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> I am! I hope you are too.
> 
> I ain't seen you in forever; been working too much. All work and no play makes Dani a very grumpy Belle!!!





I`m just a little older, and meaner, but other than that, I`m doin` purty good.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Keebs.
> I`m just a little older, and meaner, but other than that, I`m doin` purty good.



Afternoon, 'Demus!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 14, 2010)

Is it Monday all over again?


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 14, 2010)

Afternoon folks!!! 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Is it Monday all over again?


 you tooooo???? 



Benji314 said:


> Afternoon folks!!!
> 
> Did I miss anything?


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 14, 2010)

Whassup,dribblers......... kin I play?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Whassup,dribblers......... kin I play?



since when did you have to ask?!?!


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> since when did you have to ask?!?!



I'se jes' trine ta be po-lite!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> I'se jes' trine ta be po-lite!



You're Always polite, Dave!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 14, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Untrainable.
> 
> Stubborn.
> 
> ...



i see rabbit stew


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2010)

I had to think WAY too hard today and my head hurts. BBL!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

Lesson for the day, even though it`s a well known fact.

America has its share of idiots. No doubt that.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Lesson for the day, even though it`s a well known fact.
> 
> America has its share of idiots. No doubt that.



I know.... I shot two doves last week as they were coming to light on a  power line.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I know.... I shot two doves last week as they were coming to light on a  power line.





Got it copied!!! You just paid my salary for the next two years!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Got it copied!!! You just paid my salary for the next two years!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>





That`s alright!!! I`ll take it in ribs, butts, BBQ sauce, ribeyes, and let`s not forget, PEACH UPSIDE DOWN CAKE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 14, 2010)

If you folks like country music the new Jamey Johnson CD is awesome. Has more of a traditional country sound. I likes it!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s alright!!! I`ll take it in ribs, butts, BBQ sauce, ribeyes, and let`s not forget, PEACH UPSIDE DOWN CAKE!!!!!!!!!!!



Deal!!!  I just shot 3 off the line in the front yard..... with one shot.... from my bedroom window.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 14, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> If you folks like country music the new Jamey Johnson CD is awesome. Has more of a traditional country sound. I likes it!!!



Finally got it downloaded.  Jammin to it right now!


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Finally got it downloaded.  Jammin to it right now!



If it had the static pop to it like an old record player I would be in heaven right about now.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 14, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> If it had the static pop to it like an old record player I would be in heaven right about now.



yep... good stuff.    All i need is a smokey bar, a Texas woman and some good whiskey.


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yep... good stuff.    All i need is a smokey bar, a Texas woman and some good whiskey.


You gots that right!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 14, 2010)

Time for a beer and to listen to my music again. Y'all be good!


----------



## Snoopy (Sep 14, 2010)

Is fall ever going to set in? it's freakin' hot outside!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Time for a beer and to listen to my music again. Y'all be good!



What....you can't drink beer and listen to music and dribble at the same time?



Snoopy said:


> Is fall ever going to set in? it's freakin' hot outside!!



Hey Snoopy!


----------



## Snoopy (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey there!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What....you can't drink beer and listen to music and dribble at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Snoopy!



I can.  I'm a multi-tasker. 

Evenin lady.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 14, 2010)

Snoopy said:


> Hey there!!



Sup snoopdawg? Welcome to the fire.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I can.  I'm a multi-tasker.
> 
> Evenin lady.



Me too...in fact I'm doing it right now....

Good evening..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

I finally saved one!!  

bout freakin time 

hope yall have a terrific afternoon!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Me too...in fact I'm doing it right now....
> 
> Good evening..



Must... not....comment....


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I finally saved one!!
> 
> bout freakin time
> 
> hope yall have a terrific afternoon!!!



Saved what Sista?



BBQBOSS said:


> Must... not....comment....


----------



## Snoopy (Sep 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sup snoopdawg? Welcome to the fire.


 
thx boss....takin a break from workin...


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2010)

A keychain is a nifty little gadget that allows you to lose all your keys at one time!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What....you can't drink beer and listen to music and dribble at the same time?
> 
> Hey Snoopy!



Me thinks he needs some lessons, eh sista? 



SnowHunter said:


> I finally saved one!!
> 
> bout freakin time
> 
> hope yall have a terrific afternoon!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Saved what Sista?





Keebs said:


> Me thinks he needs some lessons, eh sista?



a downed calf


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Me thinks he needs some lessons, eh sista?



I'll text him......



SnowHunter said:


> a downed calf



And what did you do for this downed calf?  What does that even mean?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 14, 2010)

Whats goin on Snowy, Fish Momma and Keebs 

How ya doin Boss and Snoopdog?

I been missing in action around here lately. Hope yall are doin well. Got my first deer for the season with my bow on Saturday.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll text him......
> 
> 
> 
> And what did you do for this downed calf?  What does that even mean?



gave him some meds, a bottle of water w electrolytes and stood him up (no small feat, he's bout 250 lbs ) he's now wobblin around munchin on grass 

He was spraweled w his eyes rolled back in his head when I found him this mornin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll text him......
> 
> 
> 
> And what did you do for this downed calf?  What does that even mean?



No fish momma...you don't need the rubber gloves for this downed calf.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Whats goin on Snowy, Fish Momma and Keebs
> 
> How ya doin Boss and Snoopdog?
> 
> I been missing in action around here lately. Hope yall are doin well. Got my first deer for the season with my bow on Saturday.



Neil!!!!    good to see ya 

Good here  Congrats on da deer


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Neil!!!!    good to see ya
> 
> Good here  Congrats on da deer



Thanks sista...sounds like farm life is keepin ya busy. Gotta love it.


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok I'm back by popular demand. 

Heather, where you at???


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Whats goin on Snowy, Fish Momma and Keebs
> 
> How ya doin Boss and Snoopdog?
> 
> I been missing in action around here lately. Hope yall are doin well. Got my first deer for the season with my bow on Saturday.



Congrats Neal, Neil but not Kneel!



SnowHunter said:


> gave him some meds, a bottle of water w electrolytes and stood him up (no small feat, he's bout 250 lbs ) he's now wobblin around munchin on grass
> 
> He was spraweled w his eyes rolled back in his head when I found him this mornin



Yikes!  You go Sista!



Sterlo58 said:


> No fish momma...you don't need the rubber gloves for this downed calf.



It's just part of the outfit....


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Ok I'm back by popular demand.
> 
> Heather, where you at???



Wazzzzzzzzuuuuppppppppppppp?????????


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Wazzzzzzzzuuuuppppppppppppp?????????



Nuthin, chillin', drinkin' a Bud. 

By the way, the house is clean


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> a downed calf






OutFishHim said:


> I'll text him......
> And what did you do for this downed calf?  What does that even mean?


 



Sterlo58 said:


> Whats goin on Snowy, Fish Momma and Keebs
> 
> How ya doin Boss and Snoopdog?
> 
> I been missing in action around here lately. Hope yall are doin well. Got my first deer for the season with my bow on Saturday.


 Congrats Sterlo!!! 



SnowHunter said:


> gave him some meds, a bottle of water w electrolytes and stood him up (no small feat, he's bout 250 lbs ) he's now wobblin around munchin on grass
> 
> He was spraweled w his eyes rolled back in his head when I found him this mornin


 Good Deal Sista!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Nuthin, chillin', drinkin' a Bud.
> 
> By the way, the house is clean



Remember what I said.....just don't break that cycle.....


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Remember what I said.....just don't break that cycle.....



I don't plan on it.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2010)

I really wish that Adam Lambert would stop looking like me.....  

Been dealing with this for years now......


----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> gave him some meds, a bottle of water w electrolytes and stood him up (no small feat, he's bout 250 lbs ) he's now wobblin around munchin on grass
> 
> He was spraweled w his eyes rolled back in his head when I found him this mornin



you growin em for your self or for market?


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I really wish that Adam Lambert would stop looking like me.....
> 
> Been dealing with this for years now......



Um.....nevermind I will get banned if I type that. Incoming!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Um.....nevermind I will get banned if I type that. Incoming!!!!






You are probably right!


----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I really wish that Adam Lambert would stop looking like me.....
> 
> Been dealing with this for years now......



uhh...nah


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You are probably right!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Remember what I said.....just don't break that cycle.....



 You finally got him ridin that unicyle?!?!?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I really wish that Adam Lambert would stop looking like me.....
> 
> Been dealing with this for years now......



Never thought about it before.......hmmmmm.


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You finally got him ridin that unicyle?!?!?



Keebs, you're half right.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You finally got him ridin that unicyle?!?!?



Ummmm...something like that.....



Sterlo58 said:


> Never thought about it before.......hmmmmm.



I didn't either until Sulton of Slime brought it to my attention back when my hair was short....then I just watched a video and he's still copying me!


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ummmm...something like that.....


Must........keep.......mouth........shut..........


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks sista...sounds like farm life is keepin ya busy. Gotta love it.


Very busy, very much lovin it  


slip said:


> you growin em for your self or for market?



Its our friend/landlords commercial herd.. a few they keep for thier freezer, and the calves go to sale


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Whats goin on Snowy, Fish Momma and Keebs
> 
> How ya doin Boss and Snoopdog?
> 
> I been missing in action around here lately. Hope yall are doin well. Got my first deer for the season with my bow on Saturday.



Howdy Neil/Neal/Not Kneel!  Congrats on the deer!


----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Very busy, very much lovin it
> 
> 
> Its our friend/landlords commercial herd.. a few they keep for thier freezer, and the calves go to sale



if you dont mind me asking, how much does a calf go for?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Keebs, you're half right.





OutFishHim said:


> Ummmm...something like that.....





Benji314 said:


> Must........keep.......mouth........shut..........


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

slip said:


> if you dont mind me asking, how much does a calf go for?



I dunno  depends on breed/size. They usually take em to the sale, and they go per lb Can be anywhere from $.40/lb to $.90/lb or so, from what Na was tellin me. Not really sure what current prices are though


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Very busy, very much lovin it
> Its our friend/landlords commercial herd.. a few they keep for thier freezer, and the calves go to sale



Snowy, when I was growing up my Papa would keep an eye on the neighbors cows (he lived *in town*) and when ever one was downed like that & I helped raise it, we got to keep it........... if you hadn't rescued it, it would have died...........   BUT that was back then & this is now & your landlords' is commercial............... but still.............


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

Today is gonna be a good day. Know why? I don't have to work with the new girl tonight!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


>







GeorgiaBelle said:


> Today is gonna be a good day. Know why? I don't have to work with the new girl tonight!



What's wrong with the new girl?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What's wrong with the new girl?



Her sewing machine skipped a few stitches....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What's wrong with the new girl?



She has a problem with uncontrollable flatulence.


----------



## Snoopy (Sep 14, 2010)

doin well....congrats on the deer!!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Whats goin on Snowy, Fish Momma and Keebs
> 
> How ya doin Boss and Snoopdog?
> 
> I been missing in action around here lately. Hope yall are doin well. Got my first deer for the season with my bow on Saturday.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Her sewing machine skipped a few stitches....



Those can be *fun* to work with....



Sterlo58 said:


> She has a problem with uncontrollable flatulence.



How do you know this?!?!?!?


----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Her sewing machine skipped a few stitches....


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Snowy, when I was growing up my Papa would keep an eye on the neighbors cows (he lived *in town*) and when ever one was downed like that & I helped raise it, we got to keep it........... if you hadn't rescued it, it would have died...........   BUT that was back then & this is now & your landlords' is commercial............... but still.............



 yeah, it'd be nice to keep it, its a sweet lil bull calf, but, no worries. I was just glad to see it still alive when I got back down to dr it


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Her sewing machine skipped a few stitches....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Those can be *fun* to work with....
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know this?!?!?!?



Just a guess.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just a guess.....








Ok, I gotta call Quack back before his panties go too far up his butt.......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 14, 2010)

Gotta go get supper started. Later folks


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Those can be *fun* to work with....
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know this?!?!?!?





slip said:


>





SnowHunter said:


>



I'm thinkin' she ain't gonna last too long. She's already started getting on the big boss' nerves. It wouldn't be so bad if she was actually "getting" what we are teaching her, like how to write a deposit, how to windex the glass, how to make sure all the merchandise tags are tucked in. I know it's hard stuff, but at least trying to figure it out would get her some "Okay Points".

Back to the grindstone, y'all. I'll try to get on later. See y'all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, I gotta call Quack back before his panties go too far up his butt.......


 
Ummm, they stay there, he wears a thong.


Finally got the internet back up to full speed. Only took an hour on the phone with the Windstream idiots jumping through every hoop to convince them it was an area wide problem and not my computer. It amazes me how they'd rather spend 1 hour on the phone instead of drive 10 minutes from their office and fix what they are going to have to drive out here for anyway.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 14, 2010)

Sup y'all..


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

Howdy y'all!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 14, 2010)

My new tent shipped finally so I will have it for FPG!    Was kind of worried for a while.  Been on backorder for over a month!  I know I know... its just a tent.. but its a kickbutt tent!   Been using that dome tent i have for about 15 years or so... Twas time to upgrade.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sup y'all..



Sup Sweet'tekillya! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy y'all!




Afternoon Ms. Belle.


----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, they stay there, he wears a thong.


thanks for sharing.


Sweetwater said:


> Sup y'all..


Yo.


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy y'all!



that was quick.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

slip said:


> thanks for sharing.
> 
> Yo.
> 
> ...



I'm still at work, but I don't know how long I'll be here. Dorkfish here forgot her computer cord.


----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm still at work, but I don't know how long I'll be here. Dorkfish here forgot her computer cord.



nice


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

Are ya`ll ready?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Are ya`ll ready?



To rumble? For bed? For Supper? Kolomoki? To get off work?


That's a very open-ended question.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Are ya`ll ready?



for??????


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

Ick!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

Barrin` a miracle, Kolomoki is out of the question for me this year.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Barrin` a miracle, Kolomoki is out of the question for me this year.



You're not goin' at all? Even last year you did fires and showed off all your cool old stuff. Folks loved it. Last year was my first year; you just gotta go, Nick!


----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Ick!



horse, deer, some big cat, and a bobcat?


am i right? (avatar)


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

slip said:


> horse, deer, some big cat, and a bobcat?
> 
> 
> am i right? (avatar)



I dunno. You'd have to ask the girl at the Indian Festival this year. I just took the picture. lol


----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I dunno. You'd have to ask the girl at the Indian Festival this year. I just took the picture. lol



oh lol.

maybe Nic well know how right/wrong i am.

i love skulls.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

slip said:


> oh lol.
> 
> maybe Nic well know how right/wrong i am.
> 
> i love skulls.



I'd love to know myself. I wish I had asked. I just got to playing with Picasa, and thought that would be an awesome pic.


Nick, if you go, I'll wait on you hand and foot, just like last year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Barrin` a miracle, Kolomoki is out of the question for me this year.



That's too bad, Nic. I got room in the truck if you want to go to FPG to recuperate. I could use a navigator anyway.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, they stay there, he wears a thong.
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to ask how you know this!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That's too bad, Nic. I got room in the truck if you want to go to FPG to recuperate. I could use a navigator anyway.



If only you trusted your GPS.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

My computer is trying to die on me. I'll catch up with y'all after work.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 14, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy y'all!





BBQBOSS said:


> Sup Sweet'tekillya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





slip said:


> thanks for sharing.
> 
> Yo.
> 
> ...



Howdy y'all...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> If only you trusted your GPS.



Stawker!! 

The GPS is fine, but she ain't much for conversation. All she talks about is turns and how far they are.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> ...



That's an awesome pic Nic..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2010)

all right, the girls wanna go eat supper with Twitchy. See ya'll later.
Nic, the offer stands buddy. Say the word and you can sit on your butt while all the hens dawdle over you.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Stawker!!
> 
> The GPS is fine, but she ain't much for conversation. All she talks about is turns and how far they are.



Only for you dear. 

Don't ya just hate it when the GPS gets a attitude. You can almost hear the disgust in her voice as she tells you ya just messed up.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> all right, the girls wanna go eat supper with Twitchy. See ya'll later.
> Nic, the offer stands buddy. Say the word and you can sit on your butt while all the hens dawdle over you.



Later bama..have a nice supper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Later bama..have a nice supper.


 

Mothers Finest RAWKS !!!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mothers Finest RAWKS !!!!!



Yessir...Seen em twice...back in the day.

Joyce Kennedy has a voice like no other.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

slip said:


> oh lol.
> 
> maybe Nic well know how right/wrong i am.
> 
> i love skulls.



That was Miss Cutts` display. I believe you are right Slip.



GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'd love to know myself. I wish I had asked. I just got to playing with Picasa, and thought that would be an awesome pic.
> 
> 
> Nick, if you go, I'll wait on you hand and foot, just like last year.



Last year it was almost 3 weeks after the surgery, and that was too soon for me to get out. That was a bad mistake on my part, and my stubbornness almost got me. This year, it will be only a week, and the surgery is gonna be more serious. I`ll just have to see, but I can`t promise. Thank you for the offer. 



Sweetwater said:


> That's an awesome pic Nic..



Thanks!



rhbama3 said:


> all right, the girls wanna go eat supper with Twitchy. See ya'll later.
> Nic, the offer stands buddy. Say the word and you can sit on your butt while all the hens dawdle over you.



I`d love too, Brother Robert, but I doubt I`m gonna even be able to get out of the house. I appreciate that offer too!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That was Miss Cutts` display. I believe you are right Slip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope everything goes good with yer surgery Nic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That was Miss Cutts` display. I believe you are right Slip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I hope they get you straightened out for good this time Nic. And oh, no Modding under the influence of pain killers. We already saw how that works with Boneboy..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope they get you straightened out for good this time Nic. And oh, no Modding under the influence of pain killers. We already saw how that works with Boneboy..



yep, so looks like you'll have to hand over the red button to me for a while Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

About the right time, just like for the last few days. Takes several minutes for the page to load. In about an hour, it`ll start actin` right again.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 14, 2010)

Howdy Folks..   I got to tell ya, What a day.  Work was just a collosell mess up from the get go this morning, rushed home to meet up here with ole Bubba Buck so he could pick up some panels for his new deer cooler at his place in Ill. and who ya think shows up with him.  Ole JT himself.  So we get him all loaded up and I eased my way back in here to rest a spell, NOT, remmebered I needed to do laundry, and dishes, the bike needs the oil changed, sat down and wrote out bills, phone ringing off the hook, every one from the club wanting to see pics of the bruisers I got running around down there, rustled up some dinner and then it hit me......












F P G ain't but a few weeks away, I got to get it in gear here..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That's too bad, Nic. I got room in the truck if you want to go to FPG to recuperate. I could use a navigator anyway.


mustnotcommentmustnotcomment...........



Bubbette said:


> If only you trusted your GPS.


 He don't even trust written instructions from someone that has traveled the route a million times!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Last year it was almost 3 weeks after the surgery, and that was too soon for me to get out. That was a bad mistake on my part, and *my stubbornness almost got me. *This year, it will be only a week, and the surgery is gonna be more serious. I`ll just have to see, but I can`t promise. Thank you for the offer.


I swear I'm gonna print this out & FRAME IT for the RedHead!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> About the right time, just like for the last few days. Takes several minutes for the page to load. In about an hour, it`ll start actin` right again.



yep....weird aint it...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> About the right time, just like for the last few days. Takes several minutes for the page to load. In about an hour, it`ll start actin` right again.





slip said:


> yep....weird aint it...




  

Good evenin' Folks!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good evenin' Folks!!!!



here too 


Hi Yall 

anyone got a cow sling I can borrow for a few days?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2010)

Must be Army time. Hurry up and wait...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That was Miss Cutts` display. I believe you are right Slip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nick, I didn't realize you were getting it scoped this soon!!!  Otherwise I wouldn't have pushed for it! You rest up, Big Grouch. We'll need you more in January!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2010)

Man, this sucks!!!
I don't know which is worse, the 3am shutdown or the 9:30pm slooooooooooodown!
How ya'll is?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> mustnotcommentmustnotcomment...........
> 
> 
> He don't even trust written instructions from someone that has traveled the route a million times!!!
> ...



Whut? You wanna go for a truck ride, little lady?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, this sucks!!!
> I don't know which is worse, the 3am shutdown or the 9:30pm slooooooooooodown!
> How ya'll is?



aint dat the truf 


Good here Wingman  How you doin?


----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2010)

go to let the dogs out and theres a baby possum in the middle of the yard dogs go after it, dad freaks out and gets the dogs and i sit back and have a laugh






...Nic, i saw in another post you might be lookin for a possum soon?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Nick, I didn't realize you were getting it scoped this soon!!!  Otherwise I wouldn't have pushed for it! You rest up, Big Grouch. We'll need you more in January!





Rest assured of one of two things. If I`m not at the 2011 Chehaw Rondyvoo, my casket will be there. And my lodge, with the horsetail and feather amulet hangin` from the lodgepole. Count on that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

slip said:


> go to let the dogs out and theres a baby possum in the middle of the yard dogs go after it, dad freaks out and gets the dogs and i sit back and have a laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I`ll find one a little closer to home...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Rest assured of one of two things. If I`m not at the 2011 Chehaw Rondyvoo, my casket will be there. And my lodge, with the horsetail and feather amulet hangin` from the lodgepole. Count on that.



Nick!!! Hush your mouth! Don't even talk like that!


----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll find one a little closer to home...



free shipping?

take one get 3 free??

$20 mail in rebate??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Nick!!! Hush your mouth! Don't even talk like that!




 




slip said:


> free shipping?
> 
> take one get 3 free??
> 
> $20 mail in rebate??



Son, you can`t mail no possum!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 14, 2010)

Evening folks!!........That slow down thingy is frustrating!!..........Watching Swamp People in the meantime


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

Evenin` Mitch.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> :Son, you can`t mail no possum!!!



Don't tempt him. If you get a package that the cats want and it smells really bad, DON'T open it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Don't tempt him. If you get a package that the cats want and it smells really bad, DON'T open it.





I don`t put nothin`, and I mean nothin`, past that young renegade. He puts me in mind of another...


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Son, you can`t mail no possum!!!





Nicodemus said:


> I don`t put nothin`, and I mean nothin`, past that young renegade. He puts me in mind of another...



You shouldn't talk about Keebs that way.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey I was jus swingin by on d fone. I sure hope the laptop gets fixed soon. Was posed to be ready tomorow, but with my week it'll prolly be ready next week cause they had to special order a part to be shipped by camel or some such. I tolt ya if it ain't one thing its another this week d


----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Don't tempt him. If you get a package that the cats want and it smells really bad, DON'T open it.





Nicodemus said:


> I don`t put nothin`, and I mean nothin`, past that young renegade. He puts me in mind of another...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Son, you can`t mail no possum!!!



You can but the UPS man don't like it if the box ain't strong enuff to holted him


----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey I was jus swingin by on d fone. I sure hope the laptop gets fixed soon. Was posed to be ready tomorow, but with my week it'll prolly be ready next week cause they had to special order a part to be shipped by camel or some such. I tolt ya if it ain't one thing its another this week d



stay away from the black cats....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm heading to bed. Ya'll stay safe.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening folks!!........That slow down thingy is frustrating!!..........Watching Swamp People in the meantime


Hey Mitch  

aint it though 



Hankus said:


> Hey I was jus swingin by on d fone. I sure hope the laptop gets fixed soon. Was posed to be ready tomorow, but with my week it'll prolly be ready next week cause they had to special order a part to be shipped by camel or some such. I tolt ya if it ain't one thing its another this week d


Evenin Hankus!



rhbama3 said:


> I'm heading to bed. Ya'll stay safe.


Night Wingman 


Night Yall.. gotta long day tomorrow, yall have a great evenin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2010)

Finally, off of Army speed and back up to Marine Corps speed...

So, how's everyone doing tonight?

Hey sis!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2010)

slip said:


> stay away from the black cats....



Dude you have no idea I really gotta leave the voodoo lady's monkey alone I don't care if he does wrech the truck this time. But if this tells ya anythin I lost 2 chickens in the road today, grand total before this week 0


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finally, off of Army speed and back up to Marine Corps speed...
> 
> So, how's everyone doing tonight?
> 
> Hey sis!!!


Hey Bro 



Hankus said:


> Dude you have no idea I really gotta leave the voodoo lady's monkey alone I don't care if he does wrech the truck this time. But if this tells ya anythin I lost 2 chickens in the road today, grand total before this week 0


If ya need a couple replacements, I got a couple you can have cheap   


ok now I'm REALLY goin to bed!!! NIGHT!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` Mitch.


Evening Nick!!...........From the looks of things you had best be on good behavior!!.........Looks like these WOW's have your number!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch
> 
> aint it though
> 
> ...


Hey Snowy!!........Looks like it's time for me to call it a night as well!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening folks!!........That slow down thingy is frustrating!!..........Watching Swamp People in the meantime



Evenin' Mitch....I like that show.

Glad BBQBOSS stepped up to the plate for ya on the FPG community lunch. I wouldn't have been a good candidate working 14 days of the next 22, with no computer access/time to get on it.



Hankus said:


> Hey I was jus swingin by on d fone. I sure hope the laptop gets fixed soon. Was posed to be ready tomorow, but with my week it'll prolly be ready next week cause they had to special order a part to be shipped by camel or some such. I tolt ya if it ain't one thing its another this week d



I know the feelin'....never fails to always be sumpin'


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm heading to bed. Ya'll stay safe.



Taker easy bamer nite to ya



SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Hankus!
> 
> Night Yall.. gotta long day tomorrow, yall have a great evenin



Evenin snowy
Nite snowy



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finally, off of Army speed and back up to Marine Corps speed...
> 
> So, how's everyone doing tonight?
> 
> Hey sis!!!



Doin, not doin good or nuttin but I'm still doin


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2010)

Well....I guess I missed most everybody. Mightswell turn in myself....gotta a long day tomorrow. 5:30 call in da moanin!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> If ya need a couple replacements, I got a couple you can have cheap



Prishate it but I jus set 46 replacements in the bator


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Nick!!...........From the looks of things you had best be on good behavior!!.........Looks like these WOW's have your number!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!........Looks like it's time for me to call it a night as well!!
> 
> Good night folks!!





I ain`t real worried Mitch. I got em wrapped around my little finger. Ever one of em...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2010)

Nite RUTT



Jeff C. said:


> Well....I guess I missed most everybody. Mightswell turn in myself....gotta a long day tomorrow. 5:30 call in da moanin!!!



Nite JeffC

Nite anybody else I missed so far


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Doin, not doin good or nuttin but I'm still doin


 
You're not my Sis!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2010)

dang!!!

im sittin here with my window open watching TV, i hear the chain link rattle, walk out and there's a deer in the garden....she snorts at me when i chase her off.


im being taken over by the wild, here!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're not my Sis!!!



Idjit you said everybody look back 



slip said:


> dang!!!
> 
> im sittin here with my window open watching TV, i hear the chain link rattle, walk out and there's a deer in the garden....she snorts at me when i chase her off.
> 
> ...



Round here we got the gunline  well cept rite now its more like the arrer line

Auhite I'm  to  fer I sart sumthin outa meanness someres on this ferum


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Idjit you said everybody look back


 

Now why would I tell everybody to look back?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now why would I tell everybody to look back?



Cause ya wanted a head start at the foot race


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Cause ya wanted a head start at the foot race


 
Well, if you saw me you'd understand why...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

slip said:


> dang!!!
> 
> im sittin here with my window open watching TV, i hear the chain link rattle, walk out and there's a deer in the garden....she snorts at me when i chase her off.
> 
> ...





If you would bounce a rock of that heifers head, she would leave your okra alone!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

Morning y'all..Have a great day.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

Time for some more coffee....It looks like I finally get a day off tomorrow to take care of some business....fishing business that is


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if you saw me you'd understand why...



They asked me what kinda shape do ya have to be in to do as much huntin and fishin as I do. I told em I ain't sure, but I'm gettin purt near round  



Sweetwater said:


> Morning y'all..Have a great day.



Mornen SW and you do the same



jmfauver said:


> Time for some more coffee....It looks like I finally get a day off tomorrow to take care of some business....fishing business that is



Mornen Tiny and I hope business is good fer ya tomorow


Mornen to the rest of y'all too I'm jus sittin on d porch watchin the sun try n sneak over the horizon whilst bout 30 roosters try n call it up faster


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, who forgot to play Reveille`???


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Morning y'all..Have a great day.


Mornin


jmfauver said:


> Time for some more coffee....It looks like I finally get a day off tomorrow to take care of some business....fishing business that is


Mornin


Hankus said:


> They asked me what kinda shape do ya have to be in to do as much huntin and fishin as I do. I told em I ain't sure, but I'm gettin purt near round
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin

It's Friday


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> They asked me what kinda shape do ya have to be in to do as much huntin and fishin as I do. I told em I ain't sure, but I'm gettin purt near round
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope so to...I am just ready for a break from the mad house....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, who forgot to play Reveille`???



Sorry Boss,I will make sure I bring the horn to FPG though 

Any bets on someone shooting me if I do?



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin
> 
> Mornin
> 
> ...



Whats up Jeff


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Whats up Jeff



4 more hours


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> They asked me what kinda shape do ya have to be in to do as much huntin and fishin as I do. I told em I ain't sure, but I'm gettin purt near round
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah..I was sitting on my porch doing the same...the neighbor came out on hers...I waved...she shot back a look of costernation...

















I guess I should've put some clothes on..


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> 4 more hours



 Ain't you got some metal detecting to do or something...


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah..I was sitting on my porch doing the same...the neighbor came out on hers...I waved...she shot back a look of costernation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Boss,I will make sure I bring the horn to FPG though
> 
> Any bets on someone shooting me if I do?


 
0530 First Call
0630 Reveille
1830 To the Color
1900 Taps

You stick with that and we will be good. Anybody whines I'm sure me and a couple of others will stick up for you. That is of course unless your Bugling sucks...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Ain't you got some metal detecting to do or something...



Gotta be careful this time of year out metal detecting,too many dern deer hunters out on their land.I have to be real sneaky


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 0530 First Call
> 0630 Reveille
> 1830 To the Color
> 1900 Taps
> ...



I wonder which lucky camper's abode will Jim select to do his bugling outside of?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I hope so to...I am just ready for a break from the mad house....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> 0530 First Call
> 0630 Reveille
> 1830 To the Color
> 1900 Taps
> ...





Sweetwater said:


> I wonder which lucky camper's abode will Jim select to do his bugling outside of?




Im not afraid to blindly shoot towards "noise" or "rustling bushes". 


Oh and top of the mornin to ya's!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 15, 2010)

Good morning!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!



Whatever...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I wonder which lucky camper's abode will Jim select to do his bugling outside of?


Doesn't matter. My sweet little 28 gauge will turn off the alarm clock. 


OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!


Morning OFHbabe! 


Comeaux said:


> Whatever...


sniff, sniff...... I smell corndogs.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

The morning seranade 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 15, 2010)

Mornin folks. Well today is my monday. Good thing is that's it's my short week. I only work wed-fri!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2010)

Moanin...................


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 15, 2010)

Leapin' Lizzerds what a fine day. Morning folkz.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 0530 First Call
> 0630 Reveille
> 1830 To the Color
> 1900 Taps
> ...



which it does


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I wonder which lucky camper's abode will Jim select to do his bugling outside of?




Who's Jim?




BBQBOSS said:


> Im not afraid to blindly shoot towards "noise" or "rustling bushes".
> 
> 
> Oh and top of the mornin to ya's!



Morning...HMMMMM you blindly shooting ( only if they can wake you from under the haybale )



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!



Morning



SnowHunter said:


> The morning seranade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning



Benji314 said:


> Mornin folks. Well today is my monday. Good thing is that's it's my short week. I only work wed-fri!!



Morning



Keebs said:


> Moanin...................





hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' Lizzerds what a fine day. Morning folkz.



Morning.....



I think the over whelming response to the Bugler at FPG  is HECK NO


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 why aren't you at school???



hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' Lizzerds what a fine day. Morning folkz.


Temps felt GREAT this mornin, didn't they?!?!



jmfauver said:


> which it does


Even more so for you to practice at FPG, shoot, I say start warming up at say.......... 4:30? I'll show you where the warm up area is when I get there Friday!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> which it does


And a very good day to you too Tiny.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> why aren't you at school???
> 
> 
> Temps felt GREAT this mornin, didn't they?!?!
> ...


 Temps are fandangtastic. How the canning going there Keebs?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> why aren't you at school???
> 
> 
> Temps felt GREAT this mornin, didn't they?!?!
> ...



Oh goody you coming Friday....Problem is if I did try any bugling I think the person I would fear the most would be Quack....I know he shoots real good and would not hesitate to aim a few my way while he was sleeping



hogtrap44 said:


> And a very good day to you too Tiny.



Is it time to go home yet


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Temps are fandangtastic. How the canning going there Keebs?


Got two good batches put up this past weekend, I hope to put up at least one or two more before the pears are gone! 



jmfauver said:


> Oh goody you coming Friday....Problem is if I did try any bugling I think the person I would fear the most would be Quack....I know he shoots real good and would not hesitate to aim a few my way while he was sleeping
> Is it time to go home yet


It wouldn't be the "good" shooter's I'd be worried about!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Oh goody you coming Friday....Problem is if I did try any bugling I think the person I would fear the most would be Quack....I know he shoots real good and would not hesitate to aim a few my way while he was sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time to go home yet


Well,.....could be.



Keebs said:


> Got two good batches put up this past weekend, I hope to put up at least one or two more before the pears are gone!
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be the "good" shooter's I'd be worried about!



 Yummy.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Got two good batches put up this past weekend, I hope to put up at least one or two more before the pears are gone!
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be the "good" shooter's I'd be worried about!



The ones I am worried about are the "good sober" shooters


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,.....could be.
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy.



Let me know when so I can get ready for some fishing in the morning


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Mornin', y'all!! Decided to take my art outside this morning and enjoy the cool air and breeze. Too bad I was only able to get 1 done; would have loved to sit out there and do more.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mornin', y'all!! Decided to take my art outside this morning and enjoy the cool air and breeze. Too bad I was only able to get 1 done; would have loved to sit out there and do more.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Let me know when so I can get ready for some fishing in the morning


Oooo.K can do easy.



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mornin', y'all!! Decided to take my art outside this morning and enjoy the cool air and breeze. Too bad I was only able to get 1 done; would have loved to sit out there and do more.


 That's a perty drawing Belle. Hey, can ya draw a Cottonmouth swallerin' a rat? Or a hawk killin' a rabbit?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

hello you peeple


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mornin', y'all!! Decided to take my art outside this morning and enjoy the cool air and breeze. Too bad I was only able to get 1 done; would have loved to sit out there and do more.



That is amazing Dani!!! I like it!   

You sure are talented


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Oooo.K can do easy.
> 
> 
> That's a perty drawing Belle. Hey, can ya draw a Cottonmouth swallerin' a rat? Or a hawk killin' a rabbit?



No, but I did draw a hawk a couple weeks ago....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> That is amazing Dani!!! I like it!
> 
> You sure are talented



Thanks, Snow!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> No, but I did draw a hawk a couple weeks ago....



thats real good


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


>





Seth carter said:


> thats real good



Thanks guys!!

I'm gone for a while. Gotta help Mama try to find work boots. *sigh*


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hello you peeple


Best of days to ya Seth. 



SnowHunter said:


> That is amazing Dani!!! I like it!
> 
> You sure are talented


Hi ya Snowster.



GeorgiaBelle said:


> No, but I did draw a hawk a couple weeks ago....


WoW, now that's good. 
 Very good work there.   Hey, can you draw a perty Rhino?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Best of days to ya Seth.
> 
> Hi ya Snowster.
> 
> ...



Mornin Craig!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Craig!


Hey Snowey, how goes the job? Hope all is well.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 15, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hi.


Bout time you woke up there Sulli.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Snowey, how goes the job? Hope all is well.



All is, eh, fair to middlin' Na, kids and myself are doin great! Cows are drivin me batty   

No job yet  dealing with dead and down cows yesterday I completely forgot about the interview  Completely my fault, I feel like a real dum dum   so I'm thinkin that job has gone by the wayside  But, livestock care has become a "job" as it goes against our rent, so I guess thats better then nuttin


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> All is, eh, fair to middlin' Na, kids and myself are doin great! Cows are drivin me batty
> 
> No job yet  dealing with dead and down cows yesterday I completely forgot about the interview  Completely my fault, I feel like a real dum dum   so I'm thinkin that job has gone by the wayside  But, livestock care has become a "job" as it goes against our rent, so I guess thats better then nuttin


Sounds like ya'll have your hands full.
 Still hope for good luck in the future. Rok on.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> All is, eh, fair to middlin' Na, kids and myself are doin great! Cows are drivin me batty
> 
> No job yet  dealing with dead and down cows yesterday I completely forgot about the interview  Completely my fault, I feel like a real dum dum   so I'm thinkin that job has gone by the wayside  But, livestock care has become a "job" as it goes against our rent, so I guess thats better then nuttin



Sounds like ya got a full time job....



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mornin', y'all!! Decided to take my art outside this morning and enjoy the cool air and breeze. Too bad I was only able to get 1 done; would have loved to sit out there and do more.



Belle,

You are really good,keep them coming....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Sounds like ya'll have your hands full.
> Still hope for good luck in the future. Rok on.


Oh yeah  lovin it! Thanks Craig! Have a goodun 


jmfauver said:


> Sounds like ya got a full time job....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just about 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm . . .



Get back to work


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm . . .



hey thats my line idjit


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm . . .



I like those


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2010)

Man it's quiet in here??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's quiet in here??





They know a mad Moderator is on the prowl...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> They know a mad Moderator is on the prowl...



Hiya Gimpy!!  How's the knee??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Gimpy!!  How's the knee??





Hurts!! But it`s gonna get fixed soon! In fact, right now since it`s kinda slow in here, I got a dead pine in the pasture I need to put on the ground. Plus I need to get outside for a little while. BRB


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's quiet in here??


Been on da phone with Jranger,Now I have to got get gas for lawn mower and chain saw


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hurts!! But it`s gonna get fixed soon! In fact, right now since it`s kinda slow in here, I got a dead pine in the pasture I need to put on the ground. Plus I need to get outside for a little while. BRB



Keebs is gonna getcha!!


Gonna fire up the Jeep and head to town for a few.
Got a Dr.s appt later then I've got to scope out my bird field.


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hurts!! But it`s gonna get fixed soon! In fact, right now since it`s kinda slow in here, I got a dead pine in the pasture I need to put on the ground. Plus I need to get outside for a little while. BRB



fire wooooooood


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> fire wooooooood



It's a DEAD PINE ya idjit . . .


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> fire wooooooood





hooked on quack said:


> it's a dead pine ya idjit . . .:d



camping fire wood!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs is gonna getcha!!
> 
> 
> Gonna fire up the Jeep and head to town for a few.
> Got a Dr.s appt later then I've got to scope out my bird field.



Save some of them birds for me when i get there early Friday morning.   Just sayin....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs is gonna getcha!!
> 
> 
> Gonna fire up the Jeep and head to town for a few.
> Got a Dr.s appt later then I've got to scope out my bird field.



Ain`t skeered of her!  



slip said:


> fire wooooooood



it`s a DEAD PINE ya idjit....



Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a DEAD PINE ya idjit . . .




Yea!!!  




jsullivan03 said:


> camping fire wood!!!





Got me a little farplace out at the barn.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

And its down, cut up, and waitin` on my mule to get off work to stack it!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hurts!! But it`s gonna get fixed soon! In fact, right now since it`s kinda slow in here, I got a dead pine in the pasture I need to put on the ground. Plus I need to get outside for a little while. BRB


DO WHAT?!?!?!



Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t skeered of her!


You<--- +---->Me.......... we need to talk 



Nicodemus said:


> And its down, cut up, and waitin` on my mule to get off work to stack it!



 Ya shoulda waited on your *mule* (best looking mule I have ever seen!!!) to do it ALL for ya, yacantakerousoneryolcoot!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Afternoon!! I'm on break...way too early, but I had to escape from strangling the new girl. Personal space must mean nothing these days, because she is allupinmyzone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DO WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> 
> You<--- +---->Me.......... we need to talk
> ...





Well Darlin`, you can bet new money that I won`t do nothin` like that again, till I am completely well. I`m payin` for that little indescretion right now.


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DO WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> 
> You<--- +---->Me.......... we need to talk
> ...



uh _ohhhhhhh_ Nic's in _troubbblllllleeeeeeee_


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon!! I'm on break...way too early, but I had to escape from strangling the new girl. Personal space must mean nothing these days, because she is allupinmyzone.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DO WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> 
> You<--- +---->Me.......... we need to talk
> ...



Sic 'em Keebs!!!



slip said:


>



That was purty good, wasn't it?  Every now and then I get a good one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon!! I'm on break...way too early, but I had to escape from strangling the new girl. Personal space must mean nothing these days, because she is allupinmyzone.




Better be glad it weren`t me!!   




slip said:


> uh _ohhhhhhh_ Nic's in _troubbblllllleeeeeeee_



So are you, now!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon!! I'm on break...way too early, but I had to escape from strangling the new girl. Personal space must mean nothing these days, because she is allupinmyzone.


While you're on break, eat some strong garlic or onions, then let her get upinyourzone again! 



Nicodemus said:


> Well Darlin`, you can bet new money that I won`t do nothin` like that again, till I am completely well. I`m payin` for that little indescretion right now.


MmmmHmmm I coulda told ya that was gonna happen But NOOOooooooooo 



slip said:


> uh _ohhhhhhh_ Nic's in _troubbblllllleeeeeeee_


How's your skillet flingin arm?? In good shape??
Oh, hey, you got guinea's doncha? 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Sic 'em Keebs!!!
> That was purty good, wasn't it?  Every now and then I get a good one.



If he hadn't done seen he shouldn't have done it I was gonna get you to load up your skillets & I'd bring mine & meet up at his place, bbuuuuuttt, now I think I'll let him stew a bit, whatchathink? 
that was a good one!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Better be glad it weren`t me!!
> 
> So are you, now!!



Oh Contraire mon Frier, he's still in VERY good standing right now, YOU on the other hand..........................


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh Contraire mon Frier, he's still in VERY good standing right now, YOU on the other hand..........................





But still, no matter what, you still love me...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Better be glad it weren`t me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You being upinmyzone, or you being me with her upinyourzone?? 



Keebs said:


> While you're on break, eat some strong garlic or onions, then let her get upinyourzone again!
> 
> 
> MmmmHmmm I coulda told ya that was gonna happen But NOOOooooooooo
> ...



I'm very tempted to make her not want to be around me, but when I get back I'll only have to deal with her for 2 more hours. I think I can last a little.



Keebs said:


> Oh Contraire mon Frier, he's still in VERY good standing right now, YOU on the other hand..........................



We will protect Slippers, and cover him in all the cast iron skillets we won't be chunking at you. Not only will it be really great armor against your attacks...we'd get a kick outta it too!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> But still, no matter what, you still love me...



Even loved ones require a skillet every now and then, Nick.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Me being "upinmyzone"


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> But still, no matter what, you still love me...


Well *DUH* why ya think we all make such a ruckus over you?!?! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> We will protect Slippers, and cover him in all the cast iron skillets we won't be chunking at you. Not only will it be really great armor against your attacks...we'd get a kick outta it too!


 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Even loved ones require a skillet every now and then, Nick.


Very well put lilredGa'belleupindazonesista!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh Contraire mon Frier, he's still in VERY good standing right now, YOU on the other hand..........................


 


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Even loved ones require a skillet every now and then, Nick.


 
Frier's, skillets....That reminds me, gotta get the cubed steak goin..


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Me being "upinmyzone"



You, I could tolerate. Just standing there like an idjit will eventually get on your nerves and it will only take one time of me accidentally stepping on your feet for you to move and find something productive to do. 

This girl....geez louise.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Frier's, skillets....That reminds me, gotta get the cubed steak goin..



The one that you're supposed to write down the recipe for?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Ha! I done got both of ya`ll confused now!!! Later!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, hey Pirate!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> The one that you're supposed to write down the recipe for?!?!


 
Nope, that one is flat iron steak with peppers onions and shrooms.
I'll get to that one soon enough.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, hey Pirate!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey ya'll!
I've actually been doing stuff this afternoon. Rummaged around the workshop and got a pile of fishing tackle i thought i'd take to FPG as giveaways. Reckon anyone will want some Civil War reading material? I'd like the library to find a new home.


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Sic 'em Keebs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That was purty good, wasn't it?  Every now and then I get a good one.





Nicodemus said:


> So are you, now!!


im used to it by now!


Keebs said:


> How's your skillet flingin arm?? In good shape??
> Oh, hey, you got guinea's doncha?


i dont fling skillets, doesnt draw enough blood.




Keebs said:


> Oh Contraire mon Frier, he's still in VERY good standing right now, YOU on the other hand..........................



aw ha! nanner nanner Nic!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> im used to it by now!
> 
> i dont fling skillets, doesnt draw enough blood.
> 
> ...





Do you feel like you are bein` watched...


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Do you feel like you are bein` watched...



uhhhhh


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

afternoon all.....Slip,walk away very slowly..the one thing he does have that out does the WOW's powers is mod powers....

Bama...bring what ya wanna trade...want me to bring the old reels I got?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> uhhhhh





boo!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all.....Slip,walk away very slowly..the one thing he does have that out does the WOW's powers is mod powers....
> 
> Bama...bring what ya wanna trade...want me to bring the old reels I got?



That's up to you. I just want to get rid of some stuff i don't use or haven't used in a while. Trying to keep from reaching "hoarder" status which i think i'm close to. Think i'll prolly bring my crawfish traps too.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That's up to you. I just want to get rid of some stuff i don't use or haven't used in a while. Trying to keep from reaching "hoarder" status which i think i'm close to. Think i'll prolly bring my crawfish traps too.



That is the same as these old reels...I got them in a large lot of reels but they are just taking up space....Guess I will bring them and see if someone wants to make a deal for them....


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all.....Slip,walk away very slowly..the one thing he does have that out does the WOW's powers is mod powers....
> 
> Bama...bring what ya wanna trade...want me to bring the old reels I got?


aint skeerd of no mod powers....


Nicodemus said:


> boo!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> aint skeerd of no mod powers....





You hung around the campfire for a little bit, now you`ve eased back in here...


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> aint skeerd of no mod powers....



Slip don't tempt him...you never know what he will do..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Slip don't tempt him...you never know what he will do..



Shhh, don`t scare him off!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Shhh, don`t scare him off!



I am just giving him some advice...Besides if ya get too mean with him I may have to stick up for him......


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I am just giving him some advice...Besides if ya get too mean with him I may have to stick up for him......





That`s alright!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> aint skeerd of no mod powers....



Just think about how much work you could get done if you signed on to Woody's and saw:
BANNED!!!
across the screen.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just think about how much work you could get done if you signed on to Woody's and saw:
> BANNED!!!
> across the screen.












I couldn`t do that to my buddy!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s alright!



Like I said MAY have to 



rhbama3 said:


> Just think about how much work you could get done if you signed on to Woody's and saw:
> BANNED!!!
> across the screen.



Bet he would not have deer in the okra anymore


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I couldn`t do that to my buddy!!



You would and could if ya had to...it's just the way it is


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You hung around the campfire for a little bit, now you`ve eased back in here...


yup, then went and ate dinner


jmfauver said:


> Slip don't tempt him...you never know what he will do..


your right, but i do know what he _wont_ do


Nicodemus said:


> Shhh, don`t scare him off!


aint skeerd....


jmfauver said:


> I am just giving him some advice...Besides if ya get too mean with him I may have to stick up for him......


yeah see.....me and my 2 man army...




rhbama3 said:


> Just think about how much work you could get done if you signed on to Woody's and saw:
> BANNED!!!
> across the screen.


not much, i'd just turn on the TV....


Nicodemus said:


> I couldn`t do that to my buddy!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> yup, then went and ate dinner
> 
> your right, but i do know what he _wont_ do
> 
> ...



What won`t I do???


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

SLIP!!!?


Git in here!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What won`t I do???





Nicodemus said:


> SLIP!!!?
> 
> 
> Git in here!!!



uhh well...


uh oh i hear my name being called gotta go


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ha! I done got both of ya`ll confused now!!! Later!



Did he just say "Later"? Wow...first he texts...then, he send pic messages (btw, ain't got one of them lately...do you still love me?)...and now he says things like "later" when he's sayin' "bye"?

Shall I faint now or later?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Right now the only thing I love is them pork chops that are fryin` in the kitchen!!  

You ain`t sent no text either!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Right now the only thing I love is them pork chops that are fryin` in the kitchen!!
> 
> You ain`t sent no text either!



You got your phone on? You might wanna check it...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Slip, if you will answer the question, I`ll talk Little Red into givin` you a hug...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, if you will answer the question, I`ll talk Little Red into givin` you a hug...



Now, Nick, I will willingly give the boy a hug if we are ever able to meet. Every event we both go to, we miss each other by sheer minutes!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> You got your phone on? You might wanna check it...





Boo!! back at`cha!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

There ya go, Slip...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Boo!! back at`cha!!



Thanks, btw, for the heart attack at work!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Thanks, btw, for the heart attack at work!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



Yeah, yeah, yeah. I guess I sorta maybe kinda love you just a little too.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey Nic, 
If Dobbs babe makes a dreamcatcher, but uses guinea feathers, does it become a horror-handler?


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, if you will answer the question, I`ll talk Little Red into givin` you a hug...


you wont....

ban me



because if you did i would just have to come back incognito


Nicodemus said:


> There ya go, Slip...


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

i feel like crap


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Nic,
> If Dobbs babe makes a dreamcatcher, but uses guinea feathers, does it become a horror-handler?





I don`t know??? I`ve furnished her with a lifetime supply of feathers, but none are guinea.  She don`t need none of them nasty thangs!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> you wont....
> 
> ban me
> 
> ...



Then you're become a Lil Red too!!! 


Oh, and Slippers.........  There's your hug!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> you wont....
> 
> ban me
> 
> ...



You better be glad I like you!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i feel like crap



Me too! What's wrong with ya?






Who changed the name of the thread?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>





You`re doomed!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You better be glad I like you!!



u must like me too cuz im still here..................(at the moment)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


 
Lord I go and cook and eat dinner and when I come back somebody's done hung new curtains and wallpaper..


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Me too! What's wrong with ya?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the doctor says i have a kidney infection and a virus of some sort


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Heffer, quit it!! You're freakin' me out. Every time I refresh it's a new name!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lord I go and cook and eat dinner and when I come back somebody's done hung new curtains and wallpaper..



Who's ya Daddy??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> the doctor says i have a kidney infection and a virus of some sort



Ick!!! Feel better, Sethie-poo.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Ick!!! Feel better, Sethie-poo.



hopefully i will


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i feel like crap


you gotta go grunt, son?

thats what my great grandmother would say if anyone said they felt ill...


Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know??? I`ve furnished her with a lifetime supply of feathers, but none are guinea.  She don`t need none of them nasty thangs!!


ill should have some royal palm turkey feathers coming up soon, if anyone wants them. that is, if i can get to them before they get walked all over.


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Then you're become a Lil Red too!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and Slippers.........  There's your hug!


 back at ya Belle.


Nicodemus said:


> You better be glad I like you!!


i'd shave my head and grow a beard....you'd never know it was me....




OutFishHim said:


>


what did you do this time?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> you gotta go grunt, son?
> 
> thats what my great grandmother would say if anyone said they felt ill...
> 
> ...





Dibs on those feathers!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> you gotta go grunt, son?
> 
> thats what my great grandmother would say if anyone said they felt ill...
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2010)

There is a disturbance in "the force"......
or somebody monkeyed with the thread title.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> you gotta go grunt, son?
> 
> thats what my great grandmother would say if anyone said they felt ill...
> 
> ...



So you'd look like Nick?? 

Uh-oh....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Suppertime!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Who's ya Daddy??


 
Not you!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Dibs on those feathers!!!


aye aye.




Seth carter said:


>


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> So you'd look like Nick??
> 
> Uh-oh....



 oh snap


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not you!!!



no shes yer momma


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 15, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> So you'd look like Nick??
> 
> Uh-oh....







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not you!!!



BP!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> no shes yer momma



He's called me _much_ worse....


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

oh no its devo


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 15, 2010)

Yo.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Yo.



sup


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> BP!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


 
Whatcha confuzzled about Sis?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 15, 2010)

And a BIG Evening Folks...


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> And a BIG Evening Folks...



evenin Kim..

Evenin y'all..


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



Moo?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha confuzzled about Sis?


Seems theres a pirate hiding in here  


Redneck Maguiver said:


> And a BIG Evening Folks...


Evenin Kim 



Sweetwater said:


> evenin Kim..
> 
> Evenin y'all..


Hey SW


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> Moo?



thats are cats name


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Seems theres a pirate hiding in here
> Evenin Kim
> 
> 
> Hey SW



idk im bored


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Seems theres a pirate hiding in here
> Evenin Kim
> 
> 
> Hey SW



Evenin Snowy...yeah..I gotta beer..


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> Moo?



Boo?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2010)

oa ce3i3 a93 dsjd ajdjao chakuegl ?


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> oa ce3i3 a93 dsjd ajdjao chakuegl ?



I wuz wondering what happened to my weed...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Those were some good pork chops...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin Snowy...yeah..I gotta beer..


 I got a few, they've been sittin in the fridge for several months 



slip said:


> Moo?


Moooooooooooooo  

speaking of moo... tomorrow is worming day  Gotta run all the cows up to the pen and through the head shoot, and and we gotta dehorn one  


Hooked On Quack said:


> oa ce3i3 a93 dsjd ajdjao chakuegl ?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Those were some good pork chops...



weren't they though  We had some too


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Those were some good pork chops...



I settled for italian sausage dogs from Publix. Sure wish i had cooked some peppers and onions to go with it. Oh well...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> weren't they though  We had some too




We had dried blackeyed peas seasoned with smoked hog jowl, and rice to go with em. What did ya`ll have?


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I got a few, they've been sittin in the fridge for several months
> 
> 
> Moooooooooooooo
> ...



and how the heck do you dehorn a cow?


sounds like you should be getting hazardous duty pay


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We had dried blackeyed peas seasoned with smoked hog jowl, and rice to go with em. What did ya`ll have?



green beans and sweet taters  

I was gonna make an apple pie, cept we've ate all the apples already


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2010)

Anybody up fer beer drinkin n chicken catchin at my place tonite


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> green beans and sweet taters
> 
> I was gonna make an apple pie, cept we've ate all the apples already





Trade you some blackeyes for a sweet tater!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> and how the heck do you dehorn a cow?
> 
> 
> sounds like you should be getting hazardous duty pay



With some HUGE bolt cutters  well, they look like em anyways  I'll get pics of em for ya tomorrow. Gotta Mama cow w a horn growin back into her skull, so we gotta cut it down some, then take em both off... outta be fun 

I'm waitin to have a heart attack.. every cow I see down makes my heart skip, even if they're just napping


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Anybody up fer beer drinkin n chicken catchin at my place tonite


Oh that sounds like fun   getcha some maters, they LOVE maters  


Nicodemus said:


> Trade you some blackeyes for a sweet tater!!!



Oh! DEAL!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello there sweet thangs.  

Evenin to the rest of you stanky knuckledraggers.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh that sounds like fun   getcha some maters, they LOVE maters
> 
> 
> Oh! DEAL!!



They done ets all d maters, but don't no chicken roost too high fer me


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Anybody up fer beer drinkin n chicken catchin at my place tonite



Ummm..Evenin bro?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hello there sweet thangs.
> 
> Evenin to the rest of you stanky knuckledraggers.



Sorry bout that BOSS, but Friday nite is bath nite and it has been pretty warm this week


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> With some HUGE bolt cutters  well, they look like em anyways  I'll get pics of em for ya tomorrow. Gotta Mama cow w a horn growin back into her skull, so we gotta cut it down some, then take em both off... outta be fun
> 
> I'm waitin to have a heart attack.. every cow I see down makes my heart skip, even if they're just napping



sawzall?


BBQBOSS said:


> Hello there sweet thangs.
> 
> Evenin to the rest of you stanky knuckledraggers.



Who you callin sweet...oh wait...

Evenin Matty


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Ummm..Evenin bro?



EveninSW and that ain't funny them really is my plans after this teal hunt. Oh and did ya neighbor recover from the shock and awe treatment from this mornen


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Roll Tide Roll!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I wuz wondering what happened to my weed...



omg did yall see that unicorn


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

anybody wanna play twista


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> EveninSW and that ain't funny them really is my plans after this teal hunt. Oh and did ya neighbor recover from the shock and awe treatment from this mornen





She ain't too traumatized...


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hello there sweet thangs.



haaaaaaaay






bout had a heart attack my self, guy down the street rides by on his motorcycle and as he's in my blind spot i hear "BAM skiiiiiiiiid"....

it was just his bag but dang.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry all.  Been working on some video's of the ride.   Man that stuff can drive a good man to drinking...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We had dried blackeyed peas seasoned with smoked hog jowl, and rice to go with em. What did ya`ll have?



That is by far one of my favorite meals y'all cook over there!!



Seth carter said:


> omg did yall see that unicorn



 What color was it Sethie?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> haaaaaaaay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAS The BIKE ALRIGHT  ?????  Ahh  I mean he alright...??


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> WAS The BIKE ALRIGHT  ?????  Ahh  I mean he alright...??





they was both good to go.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> they was both good to go.



Good deal.  Hate to hear about things like that.  Even the best of riders still have mishaps now and again...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok, Gonna go make me a GOOD cold drink and get back to working on the Ride Video...


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Sorry all.  Been working on some video's of the ride.   Man that stuff can drive a good man to drinking...



Good thang there's plenty of likker stores here in the Powder Springs metropolitan area.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hello there sweet thangs.
> 
> Evenin to the rest of you stanky knuckledraggers.


Evenin Matty 


Hankus said:


> They done ets all d maters, but don't no chicken roost too high fer me





Sweetwater said:


> sawzall?
> 
> 
> Who you callin sweet...oh wait...
> ...


got a lil piece bout 3ft long.. wire saw  Skillsaw is more my style 



rhbama3 said:


> Roll Tide Roll!!!!!


 Evenin Wingman! 


slip said:


> haaaaaaaay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Hey Whizbang


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Whizbang


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Well, it sounded good at the time


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Does Big Poppa Whizbang sound better?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Does Big Poppa Whizbang sound better?


 
The last "whizbang" I heard was at FPG one, right before Coozie was abandoned..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2010)

Initiate beer drankin sequence in 3....2.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Initiate beer drankin sequence in 3....2.....



I'm on 5..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I'm on 5..



I'm on 2 but least I'm finally on  now on to catch d birds. I seed wats left of y'all later tonite


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm on 2 but least I'm finally on  now on to catch d birds. I seed wats left of y'all later tonite



Later bro..Have fun cho...I mean chasin the chickens.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2010)

Good grinnies alive!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> That is by far one of my favorite meals y'all cook over there!!





They were somewhat good!   



Brother Robert, best of luck to you! I wish you the best in your endeavor.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good grinnies alive!!!



Hey Jeff


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> That is by far one of my favorite meals y'all cook over there!!
> 
> 
> 
> What color was it Sethie?



rainbow colored


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good grinnies alive!!!



Thanks for the tea! Hope you make it sweet.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

ugh the slowdown has started  guess this is my cue to do some housework


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ugh the slowdown has started  guess this is my cue to do some housework



hahaha


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ugh the slowdown has started  guess this is my cue to do some housework


.........Great I made it just in time

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good grinnies alive!!!



Whut?

Evenin Jeff.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ugh the slowdown has started  guess this is my cue to do some housework



Yep. 
Has any of the mod gods said what the deal is? I'll be back later, because it takes almost 2 minutes for a page to load. That was a pretty good speed in 1993 with a 9600baud modem, but these days its maddening!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Jeff



Hey Ms Snowy!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Thanks for the tea! Hope you make it sweet.



You got it....yw!!!



SnowHunter said:


> ugh the slowdown has started  guess this is my cue to do some housework



I know....wish I knew what causes it.....not that it would make any difference.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .........Great I made it just in time
> 
> Good evening folks!!



haylo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .........Great I made it just in time
> 
> Good evening folks!!


 
OK, I'll come back in an hour when the GON server has stopped it's foolishness..


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .........Great I made it just in time
> 
> Good evening folks!!



Evenin Mitch..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .........Great I made it just in time
> 
> Good evening folks!!



Evenin RUTTNSINK......uh BUCK!!!



Sweetwater said:


> Whut?
> 
> Evenin Jeff.



OFH is messin with my mind....For a second or two I thought there was a new driveler....went lookin for the  hunny bee milk

How ya doin dude???


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Dadgum 9 o`clock slowdown!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum 9 o`clock slowdown!



huh what who wasup nick


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin RUTTNSINK......uh BUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great man..life is good..
How bout you?


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> huh what who wasup nick



Are we not men?

We are Devo..

I cannot believe I used to listen to that in high school..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum 9 o`clock slowdown!



Yessir....on another note, nice avatar. Evenin to ya Nic!!!



Seth carter said:


> huh what who wasup nick



Howdy Sethers!!



Sweetwater said:


> Great man..life is good..
> How bout you?



Not bad....I've definitely been worse off!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey Jeff c! What is chinese salad? And does it include baby kittens?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep.
> Has any of the mod gods said what the deal is? I'll be back later, because it takes almost 2 minutes for a page to load. That was a pretty good speed in 1993 with a 9600baud modem, but these days its maddening!


Maddening is one way to describe it!!



Seth carter said:


> haylo


Evening hickory nut head!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, I'll come back in an hour when the GON server has stopped it's foolishness..


I'll be checking in as download speed allows!!



Sweetwater said:


> Evenin Mitch..


Evening Billy!!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin RUTTNSINK......uh BUCK!!!


Laugh now............But when I have what you forgot you will be thankful..........Evening Jeff!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .........Great I made it just in time
> 
> Good evening folks!!


 Evenin Mitch and  to my TagSista!!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Hey Ms Snowy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I knew... surely SOMEONE with a red name knows  this is frusterating


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....on another note, nice avatar. Evenin to ya Nic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Same here bro.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Mitch and  to my TagSista!!!!
> 
> 
> I wish I knew... surely SOMEONE with a red name knows  this is frusterating



"Lady With the Red Name"

Sounds like a book to me.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> rainbow colored



So it's the new mascot....???






For Zebra Stripes gum???? 



Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum 9 o`clock slowdown!



Yeah, what's up with that?!






Evenin' y'all.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 15, 2010)

Does anyone have a 20 on Threeleggedpigmy??????


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Mitch and  to my TagSista!!!!
> 
> 
> I wish I knew... surely SOMEONE with a red name knows  this is frusterating


Hey Snowy!!..........I think Tag has done Stole another new CD from me!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Alright, straight from the one who knows. About the slowdown. Might be from this site or might not, but it is web related. Other than that, it is too technical for my stone age mind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Jeff c! What is chinese salad? And does it include baby kittens?



Well....they are of the Barnyard variety....wild, so to speak. Not too gamey....fishy

Basically a semi-sweet cabbage with STUFF  in it and crunchy Ramen noodles.....it tis very goooood though



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Maddening is one way to describe it!!
> 
> Evening hickory nut head!!
> 
> ...



If that's the case.....I plan on fergettin' a lot



GeorgiaBelle said:


> So it's the new mascot....???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evenin' Ma'am!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> So it's the new mascot....???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evenin young lady..



BBQBOSS said:


> Does anyone have a 20 on Threeleggedpigmy??????



What are we betting on him to do? Or not to do?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey!! All you dummys. Here is why the place slows down. I can`t believe ya`ll didn`t know this!   

There's been a study done that determined there's an "internet prime time" when the web sees the most traffic. That's between 9-11pm in all time zones around the world, and that activity accounts for 40% of the web traffic for that day. 

In a word...saturation. 

Oh yeah...an enormous amount of web traffic switches through Atlanta and often gets bottlenecked.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> "Lady With the Red Name"
> 
> Sounds like a book to me.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!..........I think Tag has done Stole another new CD from me!!





Nicodemus said:


> Alright, straight from the one who knows. About the slowdown. Might be from this site or might not, but it is web related. Other than that, it is too technical for my stone age mind.





Jeff C. said:


> Well....they are of the Barnyard variety....wild, so to speak. Not too gamey....fishy
> 
> Basically a semi-sweet cabbage with STUFF  in it and crunchy Ramen noodles.....it tis very goooood though
> 
> ...


Ohh chinese chicken salad! Thats some yummmmy stuff


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> If that's the case.....I plan on fergettin' a lot


........I got your Back Bro!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!! All you dummys. Here is why the place slows down. I can`t believe ya`ll didn`t know this!
> 
> There's been a study done that determined there's an "internet prime time" when the web sees the most traffic. That's between 9-11pm in all time zones around the world, and that activity accounts for 40% of the web traffic for that day.
> 
> ...


OHHH........
So it was Quack's fault!
I'm sure it was all that internet voting for Prince Poppycock that did it then! Maybe it'll get better now that the show is over.


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

man there's 6 buttermilk biscuits sittin on the rack cooling.

its so hard not to go eat them.


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!! All you dummys. Here is why the place slows down. I can`t believe ya`ll didn`t know this!
> 
> There's been a study done that determined there's an "internet prime time" when the web sees the most traffic. That's between 9-11pm in all time zones around the world, and that activity accounts for 40% of the web traffic for that day.
> 
> ...



so what your saying is....

it is yet again atlantas fault.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay, time for me to fess up. That explanation came straight from Mr. 243Savage hisself.  


He made mention that the Driveler threads will have to be cut down to 100 posts maximum, to help with current flow...


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!! All you dummys. Here is why the place slows down. I can`t believe ya`ll didn`t know this!
> 
> There's been a study done that determined there's an "internet prime time" when the web sees the most traffic. That's between 9-11pm in all time zones around the world, and that activity accounts for 40% of the web traffic for that day.
> 
> ...



I blame the yankee transplants..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> man there's 6 buttermilk biscuits sittin on the rack cooling.
> 
> its so hard not to go eat them.


They're best served warm anyways 


Nicodemus said:


> Okay, time for me to fess up. That explanation came straight from Mr. 243Savage hisself.
> 
> 
> He made mention that the Driveler threads will have to be cut down to 100 posts maximum, to help with current flow...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Okay, time for me to fess up. That explanation came straight from Mr. 243Savage hisself.
> 
> 
> He made mention that the Driveler threads will have to be cut down to 100 posts maximum, to help with current flow...



Tell Savage to go throw another satellite off the mountain, it's obvious we need a bigger one.


----------



## 243Savage (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Okay, time for me to fess up. That explanation came straight from Mr. 243Savage hisself.
> 
> 
> He made mention that the Driveler threads will have to be cut down to 100 posts maximum, to help with current flow...



Possibly a lot less than that. 

I'm still crunchin' numbers.


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> They're best served warm anyways



i've already had four today...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Tell Savage to go throw another satellite off the mountain, it's obvious we need a bigger one.









243Savage said:


> Possibly a lot less than that.
> 
> I'm still crunchin' numbers.




Uh oh!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> OHHH........
> So it was Quack's fault!
> I'm sure it was all that internet voting for Prince Poppycock that did it then! Maybe it'll get better now that the show is over.






slip said:


> man there's 6 buttermilk biscuits sittin on the rack cooling.
> 
> its so hard not to go eat them.


Why would you wait to let them cool??.........They would be much better hot!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!! All you dummys. Here is why the place slows down. I can`t believe ya`ll didn`t know this!
> 
> There's been a study done that determined there's an "internet prime time" when the web sees the most traffic. That's between 9-11pm in all time zones around the world, and that activity accounts for 40% of the web traffic for that day.
> 
> ...



Yep....kind of knew that about the internet, but it isn't consistent. Least not here....maybe I'm in the area of the bottleneck where it tries to take back off



RUTTNBUCK said:


> ........I got your Back Bro!!



 I'll be takin' notes of your supply list 



slip said:


> man there's 6 buttermilk biscuits sittin on the rack cooling.
> 
> its so hard not to go eat them.



Go ahead and git one!!

slip, are y'all comin' to FPG??


----------



## 243Savage (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> man there's 6 buttermilk biscuits sittin on the rack cooling.
> 
> its so hard not to go eat them.



You're gonna ruin 6 buttermilk biscuits.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Okay, time for me to fess up. That explanation came straight from Mr. 243Savage hisself.
> 
> 
> He made mention that the Driveler threads will have to be cut down to 100 posts maximum, to help with current flow...



Does that mean more drivelers in the PF? Isn't it worth the slow down to keep them outta there?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> i've already had four today...



So, 6 more won't hurt  I mean, come on, they ARE biscuits!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2010)

Catched 12 or so chickens n drank bout 8 beers so I rekon I scored a 20 

 I givin it up y'all taker easy


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2010)

Catched 12 or so chickens n drank bout 8 beers so I rekon I scored a 20 

 I givin it up y'all taker easy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Okay, time for me to fess up. That explanation came straight from Mr. 243Savage hisself.
> 
> 
> He made mention that the Driveler threads will have to be cut down to 100 posts maximum, to help with current flow...





243Savage said:


> Possibly a lot less than that.
> 
> I'm still crunchin' numbers.


That's fine!!.......We'll just pick up , and go to that other website just like GON!!..........They even have the the old style Swap and Sell..........I mean why would you want to cut your traffic here like that!!........It can't be good for business!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Catched 12 or so chickens n drank bout 8 beers so I rekon I scored a 20
> 
> I givin it up y'all taker easy



fun fun 

Night Hankus


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Go ahead and git one!!
> 
> slip, are y'all comin' to FPG??


not sure yet. 

hope so..


243Savage said:


> You're gonna ruin 6 buttermilk biscuits.


nahh, just save em for morning.


SnowHunter said:


> So, 6 more won't hurt  I mean, come on, they ARE biscuits!!!



i like the way you think...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's fine!!.......We'll just pick up , and go to that other website just like GON!!..........They even have the the old style Swap and Sell..........I mean why would you want to cut your traffic here like that!!........It can't be good for business!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Does that mean more drivelers in the PF? Isn't it worth the slow down to keep them outta there?


The slow down in posts to the driveler has already done got me venturing out into places I don't need to go!!..........I've had to do too much self moderating!!............Sometimes that didn't work out so well!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> not sure yet.
> 
> hope so..
> 
> ...



I could eat all 6, smothered in homemade gravy   Cept I'd need sweat pants after


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I could eat all 6, smothered in homemade gravy   Cept I'd need sweat pants after


 Now you done flung a cravin on me!!.........I know what I'm havin for breakfast in the morning!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's fine!!.......We'll just pick up , and go to that other website just like GON!!..........They even have the the old style Swap and Sell..........I mean why would you want to cut your traffic here like that!!........It can't be good for business!!





Hankus said:


> Catched 12 or so chickens n drank bout 8 beers so I rekon I scored a 20
> 
> I givin it up y'all taker easy



Night bro
Night bro



slip said:


> not sure yet.
> 
> hope so..
> 
> ...



I got fig perserves...Let ya have some for two of those biscuits...


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

Night y'all..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Now you done flung a cravin on me!!.........I know what I'm havin for breakfast in the morning!!


I done it to myself too   Guess, if I'm coherent enough, I'll be havin some in the am myself  Sausage gravy even  


Sweetwater said:


> Night y'all..



Night SW  

Guess I better call it a night myself, long day doctorin and wormin cows tomorrow. Yall have a goodun!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!! All you idiots. Here is why the Sports Forum slows down. I can`t believe ya`ll didn`t know this!
> 
> There's been a study done that determined there's an "Tennessee prime time" when the web sees the most traffic during re-runs of "The Beverly Hillbillies". That's between 9-11pm in all time zones around the state, and that activity accounts for 40% of the web traffic spam for that day.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the info, Nic!
I went ahead and copy and pasted your response in the Sports Forum. They were wondering too.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi! 
I see Tpaw!! 
Nitey -Nite!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's fine!!.......We'll just pick up , and go to that other website just like GON!!..........They even have the the old style Swap and Sell..........I mean why would you want to cut your traffic here like that!!........It can't be good for business!!





Nicodemus said:


>


I went there today, and that place was about as lively as a ...........Well it was just Dead!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Appreciate the info, Nic!
> I went ahead and copy and pasted your response in the Sports Forum. They were wondering too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Catched 12 or so chickens n drank bout 8 beers so I rekon I scored a 20
> 
> I givin it up y'all taker easy





Sweetwater said:


> Night y'all..





SnowHunter said:


> I done it to myself too   Guess, if I'm coherent enough, I'll be havin some in the am myself  Sausage gravy even
> 
> 
> Night SW
> ...



Night Y'all!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi!
> I see Tpaw!!
> Nitey -Nite!



 I woulda spanked ya but ya runned oft to fass


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I got fig perserves...Let ya have some for two of those biscuits...


Ain't nuthin better than fig preserves on a hot buttered biscuit!!!........Takes me back to my childhood at my grandmothers!!



Sweetwater said:


> Night y'all..


Good night!!



SnowHunter said:


> I done it to myself too   Guess, if I'm coherent enough, I'll be havin some in the am myself  Sausage gravy even
> 
> 
> Night SW
> ...


I know just where to stop for biscuit & gravy in the AM!!



rhbama3 said:


> Appreciate the info, Nic!
> I went ahead and copy and pasted your response in the Sports Forum. They were wondering too.






Keebs said:


> Hi!
> I see Tpaw!!
> Nitey -Nite!


Hey Darlin!! Good night!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2010)

I just something rarer than a poker game between bigfoot, the skunk ape, a chupacabra, and a black panther!
Nicodemus posted in the Sports Forum!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I just something rarer than a poker game between bigfoot, the skunk ape, a chupacabra, and a black panther!
> Nicodemus posted in the Sports Forum!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 15, 2010)

Anybody left alive in here?


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Anybody left alive in here?



howdy HT.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Cody....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 15, 2010)

slip said:


> howdy HT.


Hey Slip! Hey do you want that target block for your bow?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 15, 2010)

Evening Nick.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey HT!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Anybody left alive in here?


Caught me on my way out the door!!

Good night Craig, and everybody else!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Caught me on my way out the door!!
> 
> Good night Craig, and everybody else!!


Nite Mitch. Pleasant dreams and all good tommorrow.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 15, 2010)

Now where'd that Slip run offt too?


----------



## slip (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Cody....





hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Slip! Hey do you want that target block for your bow?



i appreciate it man but im not sure i can hunt the land yet, i need to talk it over with the land owner still and he may not be back for a long while (truck driver)

if he gives me the OK ill just use a few hay bales.



hey you are coming to FPG right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey HT....guess I'm gonna call it a night also.

Have a good un!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> i appreciate it man but im not sure i can hunt the land yet, i need to talk it over with the land owner still and he may not be back for a long while (truck driver)
> 
> if he gives me the OK ill just use a few hay bales.
> 
> ...


Good luck with all dat. Looks like FPG is wide open fo me.



Jeff C. said:


> Hey HT....guess I'm gonna call it a night also.
> 
> Have a good un!!!


See ya Jeff. Have a safe day.


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good luck with all dat. Looks like FPG is wide open fo me.
> 
> See ya Jeff. Have a safe day.



awesome man, hope to meet ya there.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> awesome man, hope to meet ya there.


Yep dats gonna be the catbird seat, lil' buddy. Well,.. the tired monkey juss jumped all over me. Off to Yak sack. Long day. Nite.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2010)

*hey!!!! Wake upppppp !!!*


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *hey!!!! Wake upppppp !!!*



Already there.

Morning everyone..have a great day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey now, already finished one pot of coffee and debating another.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 16, 2010)

_Finally!_ A day off!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> _Finally!_ A day off!!!!!!



Good for you fish Momma. 

So what ya doin up so early?


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Good for you fish Momma.
> 
> So what ya doin up so early?



I still have to get everyone else out the door.  Little man's bus comes at 6:55!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2010)

Mornen MiCe, SW, gobble, OFH  n Sterlo


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen MiCe, SW, gobble, OFH  n Sterlo



Good morning!

What did you do with the chickens you chased?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 16, 2010)

Mornin all......gotta hit the shower and get out on the road.
Have a good one.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 16, 2010)

mornin driveby yall off to school yall behave


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> What did you do with the chickens you chased?



Clipped em n throwed em in the main pen. I didn't wanna pull em off the yard cuz its more aggravatin to deal with em in the pens, but the idjits runnin up my newly paved road decided to try n hit em stead of dodgin em like when it was dirt


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> mornin driveby yall off to school yall behave



  behave


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> _Finally!_ A day off!!!!!!





Hankus said:


> Mornen MiCe, SW, gobble, OFH  n Sterlo



Mornin..


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin all......gotta hit the shower and get out on the road.
> Have a good one.





Seth carter said:


> mornin driveby yall off to school yall behave



Mornin..


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Clipped em n throwed em in the main pen. I didn't wanna pull em off the yard cuz its more aggravatin to deal with em in the pens, but the idjits runnin up my newly paved road decided to try n hit em stead of dodgin em like when it was dirt



Jerks..



Hankus said:


> behave



What's that?



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin..



Good mornin' to you!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> behave



what u lafin at idjit


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 16, 2010)

Aight...time to make the donuts...Y'all have a good un and see ya this evening.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what u lafin at idjit



Get your butt to school and learn how to spell!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

Morning!!! It feels GOOD outside!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 16, 2010)

Mornin Yall.  On the downhill slide to Friday.  One more day....


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

ughhhhhhhhhh fall allergys caught me... or some other bug.... I feel like I swallered a thurn bush. Ians home sick too 


Mornin Yall!!!!


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 16, 2010)

Morin....or evenin.....

How's everybody?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> _Finally!_ A day off!!!!!!






GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning!!! It feels GOOD outside!!


Don't it though!!! 



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin Yall.  On the downhill slide to Friday.  One more day....






SnowHunter said:


> ughhhhhhhhhh fall allergys caught me... or some other bug.... I feel like I swallered a thurn bush. Ians home sick too
> Mornin Yall!!!!


 I sowwy sista, Fall's the worst for me, I'm already on my allergy med's & already had to do a breathing treatment............ hope you & Ian kick it off quick!!
Pump up the C while you're at it too!! 



Benji314 said:


> Morin....or evenin.....
> 
> How's everybody?


 Hewwwoooo Benji!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> _Finally!_ A day off!!!!!!


 
Slacker..


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok folks, I'm going to bed. Y'all be good.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Ok folks, I'm going to bed. Y'all be good.


Sweet Dreams...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sweet Dreams...................



I wish!!!

Mornin' folks...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish!!!
> 
> Mornin' folks...


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 16, 2010)

Gonna be a good day today. I can feel it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


>







MoonPie said:


> Gonna be a good day today. I can feel it!



I hope so MoonPie, mornin'....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 16, 2010)

Happy Thursday peoples. Gonna be a fandangtastick day at that. Yeaaaah!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Gonna be a good day today. I can feel it!





hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Thursday peoples. Gonna be a fandangtastick day at that. Yeaaaah!



There it is, it's Official, Today is a Great Day!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2010)

MESSAGE FOR MISS KIKI STONE

I have apprehended 5 of the perps and they are in the circular detention area. Awaiting delivery at FPG. No response needed more details as catching continues


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

Ahhh feelin a bit better now... Ian does too, he's runnin wild now


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2010)

Mornin folks.... man i slept late.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

Mornin`...

Chicken stealin` bidness looks to be a success.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> MESSAGE FOR MISS KIKI STONE
> 
> I have apprehended 5 of the perps and they are in the circular detention area. Awaiting delivery at FPG. No response needed more details as catching continues

















SnowHunter said:


> Ahhh feelin a bit better now... Ian does too, he's runnin wild now


 Good Deal, sista!! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks.... man i slept late.


 What in the world?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...
> 
> Chicken stealin` bidness looks to be a success.



 that why you got blood on that there hatchett?!?!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal, sista!!
> 
> 
> What in the world?!?!



home with the older boy today... now he has pink eye.  So i slept while he layed in the bed and watched mickey mouse play house.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> home with the older boy today... now he has pink eye.  So i slept while he layed in the bed and watched mickey mouse play house.



Gotcha!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 16, 2010)

It's a pity party kinda day today. Nights are better but mornings are hard. Miss being home with my Bubba and girls.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Thursday peoples. Gonna be a fandangtastick day at that. Yeaaaah!


And tomorrow will be even better!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> It's a pity party kinda day today. Nights are better but mornings are hard. Miss being home with my Bubba and girls.


Aawwww ~~{{Cyber Huggsss}} for you Bubbette sista!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









RUTTNBUCK said:


> And tomorrow will be even better!!



  so true!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

New art!! YAY!!!

Sketched these out last night (till about midnight) and then began painting this morning with india ink. Just finished 'em. Whatcha think??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 16, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> New art!! YAY!!!
> 
> Sketched these out last night (till about midnight) and then began painting this morning with india ink. Just finished 'em. Whatcha think??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

They look good! Layin` on that downed tree looks uncomfortable though.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> They look good! Layin` on that downed tree looks uncomfortable though.



I'm sure it would be...hope she doesn't get a splinter in her back.....After all, she is a little ris-kay....she IS only in her primitive lingerie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2010)

Y'all have a GREAT DAY!!!  Off to work, won't be home til about 3:00 am tomorrow morning


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm sure it would be...hope she doesn't get a splinter in her back.....After all, she is a little ris-kay....she IS only in her primitive lingerie!





I know. Recognized it right off...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> New art!! YAY!!!
> 
> Sketched these out last night (till about midnight) and then began painting this morning with india ink. Just finished 'em. Whatcha think??



Very Nice!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



Thank you!!



Nicodemus said:


> I know. Recognized it right off...



Are you blushing yet? I seem to remember a time when you turned as red as your capote....



Jeff C. said:


> Very Nice!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nah.   Hey, where is our paintin`?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah.   Hey, where is our paintin`?



It's in position. 

It was too much to try to do it in pencil, so it'll be done in india ink too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> It's in position.
> 
> It was too much to try to do it in pencil, so it'll be done in india ink too.





Quit stealin` my patented sayins`!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Quit stealin` my patented sayins`!!!



Well, YOU are the one that taught me, Big Grouch!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> New art!! YAY!!!
> 
> Sketched these out last night (till about midnight) and then began painting this morning with india ink. Just finished 'em. Whatcha think??


I do believe you have talent there youngsista!! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm sure it would be...hope she doesn't get a splinter in her back.....After all, she is a little ris-kay....she IS only in her primitive lingerie!


I'm reading a book now set in the time of "Knights & Maidens"........... wish they'd write it in plain english!  



Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a GREAT DAY!!!  Off to work, won't be home til about 3:00 am tomorrow morning



 Buh-Bye Chief, be safe!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 16, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> New art!! YAY!!!
> 
> Sketched these out last night (till about midnight) and then began painting this morning with india ink. Just finished 'em. Whatcha think??



Very nice work Miss Belle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Neal, Neil....uhhh ,,,,,Sterno. You gonna be at the FPG with your boy? Mine is looking forward to it and hopes there'll be a few more his age this time.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I do believe you have talent there youngsista!!
> 
> 
> I'm reading a book now set in the time of "Knights & Maidens"........... wish they'd write it in plain english!
> ...



Thank you, Keebs!!

They really should come out with a Medieval-to-Plain English dictionary.



Sterlo58 said:


> Very nice work Miss Belle.



Thank you!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Neal, Neil....uhhh ,,,,,Sterno. You gonna be at the FPG with your boy? Mine is looking forward to it and hopes there'll be a few more his age this time.



Hey Uncle Spooter!




I'm gone y'all. Gotta grab a bite to eat and head out to work.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Neal, Neil....uhhh ,,,,,Sterno. You gonna be at the FPG with your boy? Mine is looking forward to it and hopes there'll be a few more his age this time.



I will be there...not sure yet if Sam will be with me. How old is your son?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I will be there...not sure yet if Sam will be with me. How old is your son?


 Eleven.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Eleven.



Sam is eleven as well.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What are you cacklin about ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> What are you cacklin about ?



I dunno?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno?



what's self done done to you?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> New art!! YAY!!!
> 
> Sketched these out last night (till about midnight) and then began painting this morning with india ink. Just finished 'em. Whatcha think??



AWESOME    



Hooked On Quack said:


>



hey uncle drankus


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2010)

Hiya Hankus!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Hankus!!



ya gots me a special spot to park my truck for FPG


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ya gots me a special spot to park my truck for FPG



You can park it anywhere u wanna!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can park it anywhere u wanna!!



schweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet thankye uncle drankus


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> schweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet thankye uncle drankus



U coming down that Friday afternoon??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ya gots me a special spot to park my truck for FPG



Hot dang son!  I'm finally gonna get to drank a beer with ya in person!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> U coming down that Friday afternoon??



shore hopin so, I mite have to werk that day til lunch. If not Fri then early sat morn. PM me if I need to do sumthin 



jsullivan03 said:


> Hot dang son!  I'm finally gonna get to drank a beer with ya in person!



  I'm thinkin I'm gonna have lots of beers to drink with people. I think I need to bump up my prep


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 16, 2010)

mmkay; so whose hunted PineLog WMA?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> mmkay; so whose hunted PineLog WMA?



Sorry, no help here??

I'm sure one of the Drivelers has.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> mmkay; so whose hunted PineLog WMA?



little pinelog info here

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=560917&highlight=pinelog+wma


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 16, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> mmkay; so whose hunted PineLog WMA?



I've hunted on a small section of it.  It is a large WMA.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

Keebs?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2010)

Rick?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs?


Sir??? 



Hankus said:


> Rick?

















Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

if i were trying to find a buck on GON.com, that made was on one of they're mags....how would i find it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sir???





Just want you to know, I`m doin` what I`m s`posed to be doin`, today.  The perfect angel...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> if i were trying to find a buck on GON.com, that made was on one of they're mags....how would i find it?


 I *think* I know what you're trying to ask, but I'm not 100%, wanna re-read that there question & try again?? 



Nicodemus said:


> Just want you to know, I`m doin` what I`m s`posed to be doin`, today.  The perfect angel...



 FOR REAL???


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I *think* I know what you're trying to ask, but I'm not 100%, wanna re-read that there question & try again??
> 
> 
> 
> FOR REAL???





Of course!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> if i were trying to find a buck on GON.com, that made was on one of they're mags....how would i find it?



Ok, I think I know what you're asking, go to the Home page down at the bottom on the left is a "contact us" - click it & ask'em 'bout it..............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Of course!!!



 That pine tree _really DID_ whoop your tail, didn't it??


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just want you to know, I`m doin` what I`m s`posed to be doin`, today.  The perfect angel...



what time we going huntin' this evening?


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I think I know what you're asking, go to the Home page down at the bottom on the left is a "contact us" - click it & ask'em 'bout it..............



thing is, i dont know what issue it came out in.
oh well mom is sending me a pic of it



sorry i have a bad way of wording things.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what time we going huntin' this evening?


     



slip said:


> thing is, i dont know what issue it came out in.
> oh well mom is sending me a pic of it
> 
> 
> ...



Is that all you needed was a pic of it? 
 You just don't type as fast as you think, huh?!?!


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Is that all you needed was a pic of it?
> You just don't type as fast as you think, huh?!?!



well i wanted the article they did about it, but i wouldnt even know how to ask someone

"hey yall did a article about a freak buck a while ago, i cant remember when....yeah can i see it?"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> well i wanted the article they did about it, but i wouldnt even know how to ask someone
> 
> "hey yall did a article about a freak buck a while ago, i cant remember when....yeah can i see it?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That pine tree _really DID_ whoop your tail, didn't it??




You know me too well...



rhbama3 said:


> what time we going huntin' this evening?



PM sent!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> well i wanted the article they did about it, but i wouldnt even know how to ask someone
> 
> "hey yall did a article about a freak buck a while ago, i cant remember when....yeah can i see it?"



How 'bout asking them how to see their archived mag's online?  I just went & looked & didn't see where you could, at least that'd be a start............. or start a thread here & in the hunting forum, ask folks if they remember it, (IF you can remember anything about it) and start there..............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You know me too well...
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent!



I just hope & pray YOU have learned yourself, that unfortunately, you are NOT superman (ok, the suit you can still wear but we'll talk about that later)and that you'd best let that knee heal better after this surgery!
I am ignoring the pmcomment, ignoring,ignoring,ignoring.....................


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

I do love to ruffle your feathers, Mama Hen!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 16, 2010)

Wheeew, dis morning been busier than a one legged man in a cat killin' contest.  Now it's work time fo sho.
 Ya'll have a gooden.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I do love to ruffle your feathers, Mama Hen!!



me too. 

Well, since we ain't going hunting, Woozer is asking me to go take a nap with him. He likes to drool on Bubbettes pillow.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wheeew, dis morning been busier than a one legged man in a cat killin' contest.  Now it's work time fo sho.
> Ya'll have a gooden.



Try n keep em strait up there TrapDaddy


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I do love to ruffle your feathers, Mama Hen!!





rhbama3 said:


> me too.
> 
> Well, since we ain't going hunting, Woozer is asking me to go take a nap with him. He likes to drool on Bubbettes pillow.



I lubs you two too!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wheeew, dis morning been busier than a one legged man in a cat killin' contest.  Now it's work time fo sho.
> Ya'll have a gooden.



Later HT!


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

oh well i give up on finding it.



how yall...


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what time we going huntin' this evening?



15 min. before they come out.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just want you to know, I`m doin` what I`m s`posed to be doin`, today.  The perfect angel...



Pics needed to prove that. And if I don't see a halo in the pic then I'm not going to believe it. 



rhbama3 said:


> what time we going huntin' this evening?



Uh huh! I knew it. 



rhbama3 said:


> me too.
> 
> Well, since we ain't going hunting, Woozer is asking me to go take a nap with him. He likes to drool on Bubbettes pillow.



That means you put my pillow back on the bed. I took it off the bed before I left so it wouldn't get any more dog hair on it while I'm gone. You better get me a new pillow! 

[


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Pics needed to prove that. And if I don't see a halo in the pic then I'm not going to believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I`ve misplaced my halo somewhere...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> 15 min. before they come out.






Bubbette said:


> Pics needed to prove that. And if I don't see a halo in the pic then I'm not going to believe it.
> Uh huh! I knew it.
> That means you put my pillow back on the bed. I took it off the bed before I left so it wouldn't get any more dog hair on it while I'm gone. You better get me a new pillow!
> [


 Roberts _in_ truble, Woberts _in Truble_!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Nicodemus said:


> I`ve misplaced my halo somewhere...



Watch Bo, I bet he hid it!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 16, 2010)

got quiet in here.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> New art!! YAY!!!
> 
> Sketched these out last night (till about midnight) and then began painting this morning with india ink. Just finished 'em. Whatcha think??


Outstanding! 



sweetsarah13 said:


> mmkay; so whose hunted PineLog WMA?



Welcome to da Driveler Sarah 




HEY SLIP!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> HEY SLIP!!!



HELLO SNOWY!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 16, 2010)

hey anybody in here


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey anybody in here



nope.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> nope.



wasup mini nick


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> wasup mini nick



nutha day in paradise...



you?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey anybody in here



Nice av seth now I'm waitin on the bloody arrer


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 16, 2010)

Wassup?

Im in Georgia and cant wait to get to my house!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2010)

who, what, when, where, why, how, whats the spread, he'd a been a good one next year, catch and release, vote republican, whats for dinner?

that about covers it.......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> who, what, when, where, why, how, whats the spread, he'd a been a good one next year, catch and release, vote republican, whats for dinner?
> 
> that about covers it.......



you left out.....................................





















HEEEY'S!!!!!!!!!!!
ok, now we be covered!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hi ya'll!



Hiyachuckiepoo!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiyachuckiepoo!!



Hiya Keebies!

I trust you've been well?


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 16, 2010)

What in the HECK is going on in here?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> HELLO SNOWY!!!


Got some pics for ya  













wickedjester said:


> Wassup?
> 
> Im in Georgia and cant wait to get to my house!


Hey Chris!!!


rhbama3 said:


> who, what, when, where, why, how, whats the spread, he'd a been a good one next year, catch and release, vote republican, whats for dinner?
> 
> that about covers it.......





Keebs said:


> you left out.....................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chuckb7718 said:


> Hi ya'll!


Hey Chuckiepoo!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What in the HECK is going on in here?





Weren`t me...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What in the HECK is going on in here?



Heeeeeey Sista 

notta darn thang 

how you be?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hiya Keebies!
> 
> I trust you've been well?


Yep, can't complain, how 'bout you? 



OutFishHim said:


> What in the HECK is going on in here?


I be surfin...................... 



SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeey Sista
> 
> notta darn thang
> 
> how you be?



Didja have fun with the cows??


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What in the HECK is going on in here?



Heeyyy Heather!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Chuckiepoo!!



Heelllooo Snowie!



Nicodemus said:


> Weren`t me...



Afternoon Old Dude!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Weren`t me...



Mmmmmhmmmmmm.......



SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeey Sista
> 
> notta darn thang
> 
> how you be?



Hey sista!

Not good....more drama at the shop.....and it may cause me to not get off for FPG because manager is *mad* at me(because she isn't doing her job and it made her look like an idiot).......

Just got home from eye doctor...Z-man is color *deficient* (color blind) and has major issues in right eye (20/200, basically he can not see out of it...)...have to go to a Pediatric Optometrist in a couple weeks for further testing...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, can't complain, how 'bout you?



I's good...although still gatorless!

Try to rectify that tomorrow night!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mmmmmhmmmmmm.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Cook her some brownies and smooze up to her, you gotta make FPG!!! 
Poor Zman!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, can't complain, how 'bout you?
> 
> 
> I be surfin......................
> ...



Lawd what a mess  But yup, was a good time. Kids helped some.  

I did hafta dodge a very aggitated bull calf though   Yall woulda been proud of me, I jumped that 6ft fence it about .00005 of a second flat  as he was barrelin towards me  What I woulda done give for a hotshot right then....... 

Got em wormed, one dehorned, and one doctored  Got just under 100 head up here  Last time they tally'd was about 50 

Now we gotta round up the calves and some heifers for the sale barn Monday  That'll be the weekend project, well, inbetween movin hay


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mmmmmhmmmmmm.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NO!!  You just GOTTA come to FPG!!  I'll come kidnap you 

Poor Zman  Give him BIIIIIIIIG hugs from me!!  


chuckb7718 said:


> I's good...although still gatorless!
> 
> Try to rectify that tomorrow night!



good luck Chuck!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lawd what a mess  But yup, was a good time. Kids helped some.
> 
> I did hafta dodge a very aggitated bull calf though   Yall woulda been proud of me, I jumped that 6ft fence it about .00005 of a second flat  as he was barrelin towards me  What I woulda done give for a hotshot right then.......
> 
> ...



See, I told you that you needed a horse!!    Makes rounding them up much easier & doesn't scare them as bad as 4 wheeler's!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I's good...although still gatorless!
> 
> Try to rectify that tomorrow night!



Don't do like that guy I saw on Channel 10 that went by himself & got one!!   That gator was HUNormus!!


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Got some pics for ya
> 
> View attachment 556911
> 
> ...


wow 

thats crazy.


OutFishHim said:


> Just got home from eye doctor...Z-man is color *deficient* (color blind) and has major issues in right eye (20/200, basically he can not see out of it...)...have to go to a Pediatric Optometrist in a couple weeks for further testing...



sorry to hear that. wishin the best for him..


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 16, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Heeyyy Heather!



Hey Chuck!



Keebs said:


> Cook her some brownies and smooze up to her, you gotta make FPG!!!
> Poor Zman!!



I pet no one........and if I made her brownies they would contain laxative...

Gotta handle this one a little differently...she's the stereo-typical New York girl (Manhatten to be exact)...I will have to bring out my *Yankiness* to show her I will not cower to her....works everytime....if not, I've packed and quit salons for less.......Had she been doing her job to begin with, we would not be in this mess...


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nice av seth now I'm waitin on the bloody arrer



thanks me to been sick this week and havent went none


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Chuck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaahhhsooooo!!   "Git'er" SeahagSista!! 





Seth carter said:


> thanks me to been sick this week and havent went none


Mono??


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> See, I told you that you needed a horse!!    Makes rounding them up much easier & doesn't scare them as bad as 4 wheeler's!


I know, it'd make sorting SO much easier.. easier to daly and drag if necessary on a horse too 




slip said:


> wow
> 
> thats crazy.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, they're bout up to my hip, over 3ft long  

I didn't know cows horns were fairly soft though  That thing cut it off in a second, as if it was slicing through butter!


OutFishHim said:


> Hey Chuck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gawd I wish I could see that


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhhsooooo!!   "Git'er" SeahagSista!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kidney infection and stomach virus


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah, they're bout up to my hip, over 3ft long
> 
> I didn't know cows horns were fairly soft though  That thing cut it off in a second, as if it was slicing through butter!


dang, do they bleed when you cut them?




Seth carter said:


> kidney infection and stomach virus



oh c'mon i thought Quack raised you better then that!

deer season dont last forever git out there


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> dang, do they bleed when you cut them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A little... we sprayed it with Blukote.. now half her head is BRIGHT PURPLE


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 16, 2010)

Howdy Gang..  Just a fly-by   Hope all is well..


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> A little... we sprayed it with Blukote.. now half her head is BRIGHT PURPLE



 nice.


if you had not cut it, would it have grown into her skull?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't do like that guy I saw on Channel 10 that went by himself & got one!!   That gator was HUNormus!!



Fear not, dear lady.
Jason's the one with the tag. This year I's jus drivin the boat.

I'd love to poke one that size in the little 14 foot jon boat we're using!



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Chuck!
> 
> 
> 
> I pet no one........and if I made her brownies they would contain laxative...



I was thinking 'bout putting something a bit different in...if there's drug testing around there.
Or heck...put 'em both in!




slip said:


> oh c'mon i thought Quack raised you better then that!
> deer season dont last forever git out there





Give the feller a break!
It's hard to aim from the squatting position!

BTW....Afternoon Master Slip!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> dang, do they bleed when you cut them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ile kill some in rifle season


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Fear not, dear lady.
> Jason's the one with the tag. This year I's jus drivin the boat.
> 
> I'd love to poke one that size in the little 14 foot jon boat we're using!
> ...



 would be a heck of a story though

hey Chuck hows it been.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> would be a heck of a story though
> 
> hey Chuck hows it been.



I don't know...Story might be a load of crap!

Been good younger brother. Ain't gonna complain.
Howza bout yourself?


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I don't know...Story might be a load of crap!
> 
> Been good younger brother. Ain't gonna complain.
> Howza bout yourself?



oh man 


nutha day in paradise man

good luck to yall with gettin a gator, thats something i gotta try one of these days.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Slip.....We need a little luck!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2010)

Whew!!!!
 Just finished washing 3 months worth of hog blood off my tailgate. I was tired of getting weird looks in the parking deck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2010)

Grrrrrrrr!!  Wife's home, and not feeling well, gonna grill some ribeyes and corn, fresh salad, steak fries and garlic bread, and ME for dessert . . . (not happening)


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr!!  Wife's home, and not feeling well, gonna grill some ribeyes and corn, fresh salad, steak fries and garlic bread, and ME for dessert . . . (not happening)



What up Quackerdoodle?!?!
Hope things have been going your way!
Gotta go...wifey wants to use the dadblamed phone!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2010)

i'm in the mood for skrimps!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> nice.
> 
> 
> if you had not cut it, would it have grown into her skull?


Possibly  It was bout to start growin into the skin on the side of her head so I'm figurin so 



rhbama3 said:


> Whew!!!!
> Just finished washing 3 months worth of hog blood off my tailgate. I was tired of getting weird looks in the parking deck.


 Gotta love dem rednecks 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr!!  Wife's home, and not feeling well, gonna grill some ribeyes and corn, fresh salad, steak fries and garlic bread, and ME for dessert . . . (not happening)


I'll take da whole shebang, minus the Quack  


rhbama3 said:


> i'm in the mood for skrimps!


Yummmmm!! LCB sounds good right bout now


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

Evenin' all. This has been the busiest day at work this week. It's crazy how it goes from zero people to bunches of people in just one day.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' all. This has been the busiest day at work this week. It's crazy how it goes from zero people to bunches of people in just one day.



Ahh I don't miss workin in the retail bidness at all 

You feelin any better?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

Evenin` Ladies...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` Ladies...



Evenin Nick  How ya doin


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Nick  How ya doin





Just restin`, and loafin`. Enjoyed the pics of ya`lls cattle operation.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahh I don't miss workin in the retail bidness at all
> 
> You feelin any better?



I'm tryin' to. I go from feeling fine to feeling icky. I think I caught Mama's stomach bug, but it's not as bad as she had it. Trying to eat some bland fried rice now because I wasn't brave enough for a piece of chicken.



Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` Ladies...



Hiya Big Grouch!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just restin`, and loafin`. Enjoyed the pics of ya`lls cattle operation.



Thanks  I was snapin one handed pics while holding a death grip on her nose  she was NOT a happy camper  but, we got 'er done 

I gotta pic of Aimee helpin with the downer heifer from the other day.. it aint real clear, but, its purty darn cute...

Here it is..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm tryin' to. I go from feeling fine to feeling icky. I think I caught Mama's stomach bug, but it's not as bad as she had it. Trying to eat some bland fried rice now because I wasn't brave enough for a piece of chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Big Grouch!



Awww  Hope ya don't get no worse!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks  I was snapin one handed pics while holding a death grip on her nose  she was NOT a happy camper  but, we got 'er done
> 
> I gotta pic of Aimee helpin with the downer heifer from the other day.. it aint real clear, but, its purty darn cute...
> 
> ...



That is a great picture!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks  I was snapin one handed pics while holding a death grip on her nose  she was NOT a happy camper  but, we got 'er done
> 
> I gotta pic of Aimee helpin with the downer heifer from the other day.. it aint real clear, but, its purty darn cute...
> 
> ...



She is too dern cute!!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Awww  Hope ya don't get no worse!!



Thanks girl! Me too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

Don`t get sick on us, Little Red!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t get sick on us, Little Red!



Too late! lol.

Mama got hit bad with it Sunday, so when I started feeling awful last night, I called her on my way home from work and said, "I am SO mad at you!" Without even asking why, she automatically went, "OH NO! You're sick!"


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That is a great picture!!





GeorgiaBelle said:


> She is too dern cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl! Me too!



Thanks Yall  She is a doll, I call her "My Lil Cow Doctorin Diva"


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 16, 2010)

Evenin y'all...

Snowy..Awesome pic.

I met a member today..can't remember his dang screenname..brown something..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin y'all...
> 
> Snowy..Awesome pic.
> 
> I met a member today..can't remember his dang screenname..brown something..



Hey SW!!  Thanks   

 dontcha hate it when that happens


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

had my first muscadine today...


people really eat those things?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2010)

Evenin Folks...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> had my first muscadine today...
> 
> 
> people really eat those things?



They make good jelly 


ahhh the 9 o'clock slow down


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> had my first muscadine today...
> 
> 
> people really eat those things?




They`re sweeter`n sugar, and good! You sure what you ate was a muscadine? You feel tired? Dizzy? Nauseated? Juyst sorta "blah"? 

Quick boy, answer me, before you pass out!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

Dadgum slowdown!!  Slip, I`ll check on your condition in an hour, when we get back up to speed. Try to remember to breath!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey SW!!  Thanks
> 
> dontcha hate it when that happens



Dang memory...I asked him twice..lol..Met at a school in Alpharetta..I was there working on their floor machines..



slip said:


> had my first muscadine today...
> 
> 
> people really eat those things?



Were they ripe? 



BBQBOSS said:


> Evenin Folks...



Matty...Sup



SnowHunter said:


> They make good jelly
> 
> 
> ahhh the 9 o'clock slow down





Nicodemus said:


> They`re sweeter`n sugar, and good! You sure what you ate was a muscadine? You feel tired? Dizzy? Nauseated? Juyst sorta "blah"?
> 
> Quick boy, answer me, before you pass out!!!!



See youngin...they make good wine too..


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> They`re sweeter`n sugar, and good! You sure what you ate was a muscadine? You feel tired? Dizzy? Nauseated? Juyst sorta "blah"?
> 
> Quick boy, answer me, before you pass out!!!!



these sure aint sweet as sugar, and the first one was tuff as baseball leather. almost tasted like cold meds.

guy at work gave my dad a bag full of em so i dont know anything about where they came from. 

but i feel fine


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Evenin Folks...



Dang Matt!!.........Why did you have to put that up there as your avatar!!!

Looks good though!!


What's up folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2010)

the 9pm creepy crawly forum slowdown has begun. I'll be back later when its over....


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 16, 2010)

Evenin Buck....Bama..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Evenin Folks...


Evenin Matty 

Hows the wee one?



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Matt!!.........Why did you have to put that up there as your avatar!!!
> 
> Looks good though!!
> 
> ...


Hey Mitch 


rhbama3 said:


> the 9pm creepy crawly forum slowdown has begun. I'll be back later when its over....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks like the slowdown is over?

Matt!! That avatar ain`t fair!  


Slip, you still with us?


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 16, 2010)

It doesn't slow down much on my end..


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> It doesn't slow down much on my end..



I just had to say it...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> these sure aint sweet as sugar, and the first one was tuff as baseball leather. almost tasted like cold meds.
> 
> guy at work gave my dad a bag full of em so i dont know anything about where they came from.
> 
> but i feel fine


You're not suppose to eat the skin on them things!!.....Squish out the insides, spit out the skin, and separate the remainder from the seeds.........Spit seeds out, and enjoy the rest!!



Sweetwater said:


> Evenin Buck....Bama..


Evening Sweets!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch


Hey Snowy!!..............Glad that dehorning went well today!!..........I don't think I could have done it...........had a co-worker tell me once that is not a pleasant experience


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> It doesn't slow down much on my end..





Sweetwater said:


> I just had to say it...


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You're not suppose to eat the skin on them things!!.....Squish out the insides, spit out the skin, and separate the remainder from the seeds.........Spit seeds out, and enjoy the rest!!



Danggit man..you weren't supposed to tell..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Matty
> 
> Hows the wee one?
> 
> ...



Doing good snowy. Thanks fer asking! 




Nicodemus said:


> Looks like the slowdown is over?
> 
> Matt!! That avatar ain`t fair!
> 
> ...



Sorry Nic!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You're not suppose to eat the skin on them things!!.....Squish out the insides, spit out the skin, and separate the remainder from the seeds.........Spit seeds out, and enjoy the rest!!
> 
> Evening Sweets!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!..............Glad that dehorning went well today!!..........I don't think I could have done it...........had a co-worker tell me once that is not a pleasant experience



Eh wasn't to bad! Though her horns were tiny.. not sure what its like with the biguns


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> had my first muscadine today...
> 
> 
> people really eat those things?



You didn't like it? Shoot, Nic's got 'em growin' out in the pasture. I think I ate 'em as fast as they were growin' last year!! Picked them thangs dry before the birds got to 'em!!



Nicodemus said:


> They`re sweeter`n sugar, and good! You sure what you ate was a muscadine? You feel tired? Dizzy? Nauseated? Juyst sorta "blah"?
> 
> Quick boy, answer me, before you pass out!!!!



Ruh-roh...



slip said:


> these sure aint sweet as sugar, and the first one was tuff as baseball leather. almost tasted like cold meds.
> 
> guy at work gave my dad a bag full of em so i dont know anything about where they came from.
> 
> but i feel fine



That don't sound like any muscadine I've ever had. You sure it wasn't a crabapple?


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> You didn't like it? Shoot, Nic's got 'em growin' out in the pasture. I think I ate 'em as fast as they were growin' last year!! Picked them thangs dry before the birds got to 'em!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it really tastes like "grape" cold meds.


Rutt, i tried what you said. still nasty.


maybe its just me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> it really tastes like "grape" cold meds.
> 
> 
> Rutt, i tried what you said. still nasty.
> ...


Have you ever tried Maypops??


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Have you ever tried Maypops??



nope, sure havent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> it really tastes like "grape" cold meds.
> 
> 
> Rutt, i tried what you said. still nasty.
> ...





It`s just you. You ain`t right.


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s just you. You ain`t right.



well we already knew that.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2010)

Well I thought I mite as well drivil fore I called it a nite. Did I mention fone postin sux


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

Slip, have you tried a persimmon yet? Right now, this time of year are when they are at their most delectable. Give one a try and you`ll never forget the day you met me.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 16, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> You didn't like it? Shoot, Nic's got 'em growin' out in the pasture. I think I ate 'em as fast as they were growin' last year!! Picked them thangs dry before the birds got to 'em!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evenin belle.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 16, 2010)

slip said:


> nope, sure havent.


They're not too bad!!........you just break them open, and eat the pulp from around the seeds.........kind of sweet, and tart like a kiwi



Nicodemus said:


> It`s just you. You ain`t right.






slip said:


> well we already knew that.






Hankus said:


> Well I thought I mite as well drivil fore I called it a nite. Did I mention fone postin sux


I feel your pain!!.......Only a couple more weeks till FPG!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well I thought I mite as well drivil fore I called it a nite. Did I mention fone postin sux



Evenin bro..


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin belle.



Evening, Sweet!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I feel your pain!!.......Only a couple more weeks till FPG!!



Evenin RUTT



Sweetwater said:


> Evenin bro..



Evenin SW

I callin it a  mebbe they fix d laptop tomorow. After 2 n a half weeks of waitin and  2 days werkin on it they ain't fixed it neither so that makes me feel better bout it a litttle

Evenin all
Nite all d rest
And mornin to nite shifters
I'm


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 16, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening, Sweet!



LOVE that avatar...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Evenin RUTT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good night!!..........As ole HT would say.......Time to hit the yak sack!!......Good night folks!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 16, 2010)

Night y'all..


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> LOVE that avatar...



You can have it if ya want it. Not the avatar, but the real picture. It's for sale.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 16, 2010)

a suprise party? what tha..... who's idea was this anyway?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> a suprise party? what tha..... who's idea was this anyway?



Uh.......Surprise!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 16, 2010)

why thank you little lady... that makes an old man feel good!!

OK who baked the cake?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> why thank you little lady... that makes an old man feel good!!
> 
> OK who baked the cake?



Um....well....see......Nicodemus ate it all.......  I tried to tell him not to.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 16, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> You can have it if ya want it. Not the avatar, but the real picture. It's for sale.



We'll talk...

I dang sure would love to have it..


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> We'll talk...



Looking forward to it. 




Good night, all!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 16, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Um....well....see......Nicodemus ate it all.......  I tried to tell him not to.....



I'm about to cut that rock breakin varmit!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 16, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm about to cut that rock breakin varmit!!!!




Good night!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

*echo* 

*echo* 

*echo* 

*echo* 

*echo* 

*echo* 

*echo*​


----------



## Otis (Sep 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *echo*​
> 
> *echo*​
> *echo*​
> ...


 



Doc been looking in your ears again?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> Doc been looking in your ears again?


 
Shush it Monkey Boy. Go find a banana...


----------



## Otis (Sep 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Monkey Boy. Go find a banana...


 



No thanks, just had some coffee not to long ago.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> No thanks, just had some coffee not to long ago.


 
Probably more like a Latte`


----------



## Otis (Sep 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Probably more like a Latte`


 


It was a light Mexican coffee, a little to sweet for me so I don't think I will be having it anymore.


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 17, 2010)

Soooo bored at work


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Soooo bored at work


 
And you're stuck here with us idjits...


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And you're stuck here with us idjits...



beeter company than the ones at work


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 17, 2010)

Mornin y'all..


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 17, 2010)

morning folks.....Just a few more hours then I can get my stuff ready for another day fishing!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 17, 2010)

Morning folks!

Gotta go!!

Bye folks!!!


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 17, 2010)

got an hour and a half to go!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> got an hour and a half to go!!!



Me too..till I gotta be there..

But it should be an easy day...Should be..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

ugh Mernin Yall, blek.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ugh Mernin Yall, blek.



Mornin...What's wrong with ya?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ugh Mernin Yall, blek.



wake up sleepy...Coffee is ready!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 17, 2010)

I need a likker drank.... just sayin.

Mornin folks.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin...What's wrong with ya?


Mornin SW  

Got nasty, painful chest congestion... sore throat, stuffy nose.. ugh I'm sick   Guess its time to crank up the home remedies and get myself better 


jmfauver said:


> wake up sleepy...Coffee is ready!!!!!


Mornin Mike! Yumm coffee 


Benji314 said:


> got an hour and a half to go!!!


Mornin Benji 



BBQBOSS said:


> I need a likker drank.... just sayin.
> 
> Mornin folks.


ME tooooo! Pass one over this way


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I need a likker drank.... just sayin.
> 
> Mornin folks.




Morning Matty



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin SW
> 
> Got nasty, painful chest congestion... sore throat, stuffy nose.. ugh I'm sick   Guess its time to crank up the home remedies and get myself better
> 
> ...



Don't sound good....I got a little bottle you can put in your coffee.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I need a likker drank.... just sayin.
> 
> Mornin folks.


Mornin Matty



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin SW
> 
> Got nasty, painful chest congestion... sore throat, stuffy nose.. ugh I'm sick   Guess its time to crank up the home remedies and get myself better
> 
> ...



Here's to yer health..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2010)

sounds like the weekend has arrived early for some with likker in the coffee.  Oh well, it is TGIF.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Matty
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sound good....I got a little bottle you can put in your coffee.


 If I didn't hafta run all over town today, I woulda already had me a hot toddy or three 



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin Matty
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to yer health..


And yours!  Hope its better then mine 


gobbleinwoods said:


> sounds like the weekend has arrived early for some with likker in the coffee.  Oh well, it is TGIF.


Mornin Gobblein


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mornin errybody.......it has been one crazy week but it is friday and I will be in the woods in the mornin with bow in hand. I can handle whatever the day throws at me. 

Off to the showers.

Snowbabe.....you better get some meds for that crud in yer chest. Don't let it get ya down.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin errybody.......it has been one crazy week but it is friday and I will be in the woods in the mornin with bow in hand. I can handle whatever the day throws at me.
> 
> Off to the showers.
> 
> Snowbabe.....you better get some meds for that crud in yer chest. Don't let it get ya down.


Mornin Neil! Good luck in the woods!


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks.....Just a few more hours then I can get my stuff ready for another day fishing!!!!!!!!



x2. Only huntin!



gobbleinwoods said:


> sounds like the weekend has arrived early for some with likker in the coffee.  Oh well, it is TGIF.



Saw 10 Turkey's yesterday!



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin errybody.......it has been one crazy week but it is friday and I will be in the woods in the mornin with bow in hand. I can handle whatever the day throws at me.



Watch fur snakes. It's still prime time!


A D MORNIN Y'ALL ​


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

Mornin Moonie!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

Mornin everybody. Well, Colin finished 7th in his first ever JV Cross Country meet last night. Proud of that boy. He should get top 5 next time there (next week) now that he knows what to expect and hopefully the butterflys will subside.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 17, 2010)

Good mornin my friends.
Didn't get home to midnight last night,14 hours of putting down flooring.Oak vinyl planks in a house soon to be for sale off Ridge road in Paulding County.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin everybody. Well, Colin finished 7th in his first ever JV Cross Country meet last night. Proud of that boy. He should get top 5 next time there (next week) now that he knows what to expect and hopefully the butterflys will subside.


 Awesome Job!!  Tell'em he's got his own cheer squad on Woody's rooting for him!! 



Jeff Raines said:


> Good mornin my friends.
> Didn't get home to midnight last night,14 hours of putting down flooring.Oak vinyl planks in a house soon to be for sale off Ridge road in Paulding County.



 NIIiiice!!

Snowysista, feel your pain, got the sinus headache from Hades myself! 

Mornin Folks!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mornin' Yall.   Finally Friday has arrived.





BBQBOSS said:


> I need a likker drank.... just sayin.
> 
> Mornin folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Awesome Job!! Tell'em he's got his own cheer squad on Woody's rooting for him!!


 
Will do. When he was a little fella he always wanted fast shoes. That was his criteria when picking out tennis shoes. Well these yellow running shoes not only make him easy to spot, but he says they are light and fast..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thats awesome, Hugh!

Morning ya'll! Finally a good nights sleep. Got the coffee brewing...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Will do. When he was a little fella he always wanted fast shoes. That was his criteria when picking out tennis shoes. Well these yellow running shoes not only make him easy to spot, but he says they are light and fast..



So it's the yellow shoes that allow you to distinguish your own flesh and blood?


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Moonie!!!



Mornin Snowie!! Lot's a water is what Momma used to say! Chicken soup w/ the bone simmered in. FEEL BETTER GIRL...


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin everybody. Well, Colin finished 7th in his first ever JV Cross Country meet last night. Proud of that boy. He should get top 5 next time there (next week) now that he knows what to expect and hopefully the butterflys will subside.



WOW!!! That's good for Colin. Whenever a kid does good ya got to give a little credit to Daddy though. Good job Mex.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Will do. When he was a little fella he always wanted fast shoes. That was his criteria when picking out tennis shoes. Well these yellow running shoes not only make him easy to spot, but he says they are light and fast..
> 
> View attachment 557039


 Love it!!  Tell'em "Aunt Keebs" expects him to put in a few extra minutes training time each day before the next meet................ every little bit helps!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Thats awesome, Hugh!
> 
> Morning ya'll! *Finally a good nights sleep.* Got the coffee brewing...


Wish I could say the same................ what's your secret??



Jeff Raines said:


> So it's the yellow shoes that allow you to distinguish your own flesh and blood?


 



MoonPie said:


> Mornin Snowie!! Lot's a water is what Momma used to say! Chicken soup w/ the bone simmered in. FEEL BETTER GIRL...


 That's how I make my soup plus bell peppers & onion and just a few noodles.  I make it for family & friends when they get the crud, they all swear by it.  I just made some for a dear friend of mine that is going through chemo and her husband asked me if I could make her some after each treatment, she was able to hold it down better than anything else she had tried.......... made my heart happy to hear that!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> So it's the yellow shoes that allow you to distinguish your own flesh and blood?


 
From 500 plus yards across the field when they come out of the tree line and you can't even make out the color of their uniforms? Yes..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Love it!!  Tell'em "Aunt Keebs" expects him to put in a few extra minutes training time each day before the next meet................ every little bit helps!!
> 
> 
> Wish I could say the same................ what's your secret??
> ...



Hey Keebs babe!
The secret is to beat all the dogs with a fly swatter at 3am  the night before for barking to go out, come in, go back out, woozer running back out when i was trying to get the other two in( who turned around and ran after him), finally get all 3 in, and then they start whining to go back out. I had to get up at 0515. I was a bit grumpy yesterday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

I used to be grumpy too, but I changed my ways.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> From 500 plus yards across the field when they come out of the tree line and you can't even make out the color of their uniforms? Yes..



Thats what happens when you get old... eyesight goes purty quick.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I used to be grumpy too, but I changed my ways.



uh huh. Yeah, whatever.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Thats what happens when you get old... eyesight goes purty quick.


 
I can see 500 yds just fine. I just don't think the schools would appreciate me bringing my Sako 300 win mag to use for spotting..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Keebs babe!
> The secret is to beat all the dogs with a fly swatter at 3am  the night before for barking to go out, come in, go back out, woozer running back out when i was trying to get the other two in( who turned around and ran after him), finally get all 3 in, and then they start whining to go back out. I had to get up at 0515. I was a bit grumpy yesterday.


    



Nicodemus said:


> I used to be grumpy too, but I changed my ways.


Oh My........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













BBQBOSS said:


> Thats what happens when you get old... eyesight goes purty quick.


Matty, I'd like to order up a couple of those in your avatar............ MAAANNNNnnnnnnnnn that looks good!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Keebs babe!
> The secret is to beat all the dogs with a fly swatter at 3am  the night before for barking to go out, come in, go back out, woozer running back out when i was trying to get the other two in( who turned around and ran after him), finally get all 3 in, and then they start whining to go back out. I had to get up at 0515. I was a bit grumpy yesterday.



So you can put people to sleep,but not dogs?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey baldfish ain't it bout time to dig up your drivel 

Hey all  wisht I weren't posed to be werkin


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> So you can put people to sleep,but not dogs?



The difference is: People wake up afterwards.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey baldfish ain't it bout time to dig up your drivel
> 
> Hey all  wisht I weren't posed to be werkin



Morning, Hankus!
Yeah, i gotta take a shower and head to the Big House here in a few.
Since the title of this Drivel thread changed 3 times, i think it should have 3 times the number of posts. So we should be good for another 2050 posts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The difference is: People wake up afterwards.


 
Well, most of them..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The difference is: People wake up afterwards.




Speaking of which,I got to get outside and work on new,bigger kennel.
5 beagles in 2 10x10 pens just ain't fair to the dogs.Going with a 20x60 now


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

Moanin' peoples!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' peoples!!!



 Hey!!  You get the laptop fixed finally?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey!!  You get the laptop fixed finally?!?!



He may have but I shore ain't 

Mornen k.......eebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Will do. When he was a little fella he always wanted fast shoes. That was his criteria when picking out tennis shoes. Well these yellow running shoes not only make him easy to spot, but he says they are light and fast..
> 
> View attachment 557039



Them other boys are eyeballing them shoes too!!! You can almost hear them thinkin'......I need to get me some of them....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey!!  You get the laptop fixed finally?!?!




 Either that went over my head, or you have me confused wit Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Either that went over my head, or you have me confused wit Hankus



Bein confused fer me mite be bad fer ya health 

Either way we both answered


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

Lost my cell phone at Phillips Arena last night while working....didn't get home until 3:00am, very tired and just discovered it was gone.

Called 'Lost and Found' there, and got a recording that she won't be back in the office until Monday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2010)

Finally gonna get to shoot birds today!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Finally gonna get to shoot birds today!!



Lucky Dog!!! 

Howdy gentleman Quack.....guess I'll go get a new phone


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lost my cell phone at Phillips Arena last night while working....didn't get home until 3:00am, very tired and just discovered it was gone.
> 
> Called 'Lost and Found' there, and got a recording that she won't be back in the office until Monday.



Hope you didn't have any compromising pics on your phone


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Hope you didn't have any compromising pics on your phone



None that I can think of...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lucky Dog!!!
> 
> Howdy gentleman Quack.....guess I'll go get a new phone



Sorry bout yo phone.



Gotta run to town shortly my hunting license is expired!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry bout yo phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta run to town shortly my hunting license is expired!!



Hunting license....what's that????


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> He may have but I shore ain't
> 
> Mornen k.......eebs


  



Jeff C. said:


> Them other boys are eyeballing them shoes too!!! You can almost hear them thinkin'......I need to get me some of them....


I saw that too!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Either that went over my head, or you have me confused wit Hankus


Naawww, on one of your last trips you said you couldn't take your laptop 'cause something was wrong with it.................. for real, I know I suffer from C.R.Stuff but dang, somethings I DO remember................. 



Jeff C. said:


> Lost my cell phone at Phillips Arena last night while working....didn't get home until 3:00am, very tired and just discovered it was gone.
> 
> Called 'Lost and Found' there, and got a recording that she won't be back in the office until Monday.


 Who's been answering my texts?!?!?!  





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry bout yo phone.
> 
> Gotta run to town shortly my hunting license is expired!!



Hey, ya know you can do it................  right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

You better say sumpin!!! <you know who I'm talkin to>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I saw that too!!
> 
> 
> Naawww, on one of your last trips you said you couldn't take your laptop 'cause something was wrong with it.................. for real, I know I suffer from C.R.Stuff but dang, somethings I DO remember.................
> ...



OHHH OK....you do have a good memory. Yeah, I fixed that problem. I was in town working yesterday. Lost it last night at the WNBA Finals....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> OHHH OK....you do have a good memory. Yeah, I fixed that problem. I was in town working yesterday. Lost it last night at the WNBA Finals....



SEEEEEEEEE  I ain't lsoningit!  uuhh, losing it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

Waitin' on Jared.....dang that boy is slow to get ready

I'm leaving out of town Sunday, so I won't be home until late Wednesday. Gotta go get a phone whether they have it or not.
Just hope I can get it back for my contacts now


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin' on Jared.....dang that boy is slow to get ready
> 
> I'm leaving out of town Sunday, so I won't be home until late Wednesday. Gotta go get a phone whether they have it or not.
> Just hope I can get it back for my contacts now



Yep, that's the bummer, allllll the contacts!  I've had mine printed out before *just in case*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I saw that too!!
> 
> 
> Naawww, on one of your last trips you said you couldn't take your laptop 'cause something was wrong with it.................. for real, I know I suffer from C.R.Stuff but dang, somethings I DO remember.................
> ...








Mitch just called me and told me the same thing, saved me a 20 mile round trip, plus took less than a minute!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2010)

This one's bout dead!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2010)

That idiot Charlie didn't add a smilie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2010)

pffffffffffffft.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2010)

aj cfjieija e938fjjakj ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2010)

blahblahblahblah


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That idiot Charlie didn't add a smilie.





I just fixed that for ya`ll.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2010)

What'd I win??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd I win??





Last post on the thread award...


----------

